# Jeff C. can't spell "Driveler" Driveler #76.....



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2013)

We'll see! 





"The Confessor"

If you look at your reflection in the bottom of a well,
What you see is only on the surface.
When you try to see the meaning, hidden underneath,
The measure of the depth can be deceiving.
The bottom has a rocky reputation

You can feel it in the distance the deeper down you stare.
From up above it's hard to see, but you know when you're there.
On the bottom words are shallow.
On the surface talk is cheap.
You can only judge the distance by the company you keep
In the eyes of the Confessor.

In the eyes of the Confessor,
There's no place you can hide.
You can't hide from the eyes (of the Confessor)
Don't you even try.
In the eyes of the Confessor
You can't tell a lie,
You cannot tell a lie (to the Confessor)
Strip you down to size,
Naked as the day that you were born,
Naked as the day that you were born.

Take all the trauma, drama, comments,
The guilt and doubt and shame
The "what ifs" and "if onlys"
The shackles and the chains
The violence and aggression,
The pettiness and scorn,
The jealousy and hatred,
The tempest and discord,
AND GIVE IT UP!


Thought I'd get one ready.


----------



## . (Jul 23, 2013)

Disapproved. 

You misspelled driveler.  Thread is now closed.



Next.


----------



## . (Jul 23, 2013)

Thread is fixed and is now open.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2013)

That'll work too!!

Awaiting kracker's approval.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 23, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> Disapproved.
> 
> You misspelled driveler.  Thread is now closed.
> 
> ...


----------



## . (Jul 23, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



What?  I fixed it like he asked.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



 coupled with  are acceptable.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 23, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> What?  I fixed it like he asked.


The  was directed towards Jeff..........I started to add a couple of in there, but thought better of it!!


----------



## . (Jul 23, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The  was directed towards Jeff..........I started to add a couple of in there, but thought better of it!!



Good move.  I don't think you can use a  and  together.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The  was directed towards Jeff..........I started to add a couple of in there, but thought better of it!!



Was trying to keep the syllabels to a min i mum


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> Good move.  I don't think you can use a  and  together.



Exactly.....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2013)

got him right in the eye


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2013)

Hankus said:


> got him right in the eye


Hey Zach Brown, you ever perfect that apple pie recipe?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Was trying to keep the syllabels to a min i mum


You just make sure that the  is used with moderation!!...........We pay you good money for this service.........You have a title, and you need to live up to it to earn your compensation!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Zach Brown, you ever perfect that apple pie recipe?



ask Rutt, Nic, Kaintuck, C, Keebs. I cain say cause I mess with my personal batches to much


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 23, 2013)

Evening Mr Ruttn. Just poured myself a small glass of Reisling.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 23, 2013)

mattech you know you aint right. Yeah I got the PM.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2013)

Hankus said:


> ask Rutt, Nic, Kaintuck, C, Keebs. I cain say cause I mess with my personal batches to much


----------



## kracker (Jul 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> That'll work too!!
> 
> Awaiting kracker's approval.


Joe, SRV and the toady little Irishman always meet with my approval.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



I got a ride to atl soon, I'll try to get a r batch together mebbe bring a lil xxx fer C. I'll let ya know if it pans out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I got a ride to atl soon, I'll try to get a r batch together mebbe bring a lil xxx fer C. I'll let ya know if it pans out.


10-4. 

I fount a recipe on that Hillbilly Recipe page on FB that looked pretty good. If nothin else it'd be a decent startin point.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 10-4.
> 
> I fount a recipe on that Hillbilly Recipe page on FB that looked pretty good. If nothin else it'd be a decent startin point.



mebbe so, its a trail an error deal for me. That's why I got thrice grades


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2013)

Hankus said:


> mebbe so, its a trail an error deal for me. That's why I got thrice grades


How does that gradin system work?

#1 = top shelf premium sippins

#2 = everyday use and for when visitors drop in

#3 = emergency rations, emergency fuel, a good smellin paint remover etc. etc. tec.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How does that gradin system work?
> 
> #1 = top shelf premium sippins
> 
> ...



r- works on all occasions
s- got a lil pep
xxx- causes time travel
H- (my project) Should be palatable, yet propel jets


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2013)

Hankus said:


> r- works on all occasions
> s- got a lil pep
> *xxx- causes time travel*
> H- (my project) Should be palatable, yet propel jets




Here's the Hillbilly recipe version.



> APPLE PIE MOONSHINE
> 
> Ingredients:
> 1 gallon Spiced Apple Cider
> ...


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 23, 2013)

Im in!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's the Hillbilly recipe version.



that's similar to where I started. Everclear is my base, Golden Grain jus tasted off fir some reason.

an ask C tamorow bout xxx time travel. We can tell ya it happened, jus not what happened


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 24, 2013)

I am afraid just by logging onto this thread that I might get somewhat drunk since it is still over 150 proof in here.  Maybe I need to wait until it is below 100 proof in here before I do any serious posting.  


ps:  Don't forget that today is HUMP DAY !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 24, 2013)

Hankus said:


> that's similar to where I started. Everclear is my base, Golden Grain jus tasted off fir some reason.
> 
> an ask C tamorow bout xxx time travel. We can tell ya it happened, jus not what happened



The real question is; Did y'all go forward in time? or backwards in time?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2013)

It is only uphill halfway, but the second half could go fast if you follow the time travel path drankus is proposing.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2013)

mike,mike,mike,mike,mike


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 24, 2013)

Man it was cool this morning, actually had a hint of fall air 69 and a lil breeze. Count down is at 3


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2013)

thank-you.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 24, 2013)

Well said.....


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2013)

don't mention it......


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2013)

anytime bro....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The real question is; Did y'all go forward in time? or backwards in time?



It's more like you camped out on the edge of a black hole, time stood still, and therefore no recollection @ the event horizon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2013)

Oh....mornin folks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## Crickett (Jul 24, 2013)

Mornin Y'all!


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2013)

Triple truck night ... 17 pallets of petfood/kitty litter/etc etc to be done in 7 hours by two people. One, me, with a weeks experience, the other with two days.

We got it done, though. I might even get the feeling in my back/knees/ankles and feet back today. Maybe not.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 24, 2013)

how yall doing up in here?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 24, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





Crickett said:


> Mornin Y'all!



Mornin


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2013)

Morning Mud and the rest of you youngins.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2013)

mornin ol timer


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2013)

callin 10-200......how's Franklin lookin today


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2013)

Anybody got anything good for dinner today ??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning Mud and the rest of you youngins.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody got anything good for dinner today ??



Wifey cooked chicken breast, new potato's wif bell peppers and onions, fried green maters, cant wait to get home at 12


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 24, 2013)

Guess Keebsy still sick.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey Dirt


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody got anything good for dinner today ??



Nuttin here......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Dirt


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody got anything good for dinner today ??


Nothing to write home about. 


mudracing101 said:


> Guess Keebsy still sick.





mudracing101 said:


> Hey Dirt


If you wern't tryin, I'm dyin. 


Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody got anything good for dinner today ??



dunno, yet, but, I'm, buyin


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody got anything good for dinner today ??



A dozen Krispy Kreme donuts and a quart of chocolate milk


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Dirt





Jeff C. said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> If you wern't tryin, I'm dyin.



busted


----------



## T.P. (Jul 24, 2013)

Warm and hazy in Franklin Co USA.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2013)

Big $$$.......Baloney sammiches.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 24, 2013)

Off to, too, two, eat


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2013)

Lil tabasco peppers from the garden are HOT!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2013)

BBQ sammich with a slab of mater, dill pickles and Pringles chips and a Dt Mtn Dew.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2013)

Clear and hot in Logan County Kentucky. Pickin peas from the garden.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> BBQ sammich with a slab of mater, dill pickles and Pringles chips and a Dt Mtn Dew.



Think I will have some Mtn Dew here in a little bit.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2013)

capn d's was the call


----------



## Crickett (Jul 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody got anything good for dinner today ??



Ham sammich & Tostitos chips & diet coke 



mudracing101 said:


> Wifey cooked chicken breast, new potato's wif bell peppers and onions, fried green maters, cant wait to get home at 12



I made some fried green maters last night! They were awesome! 



Jeff C. said:


> Lil tabasco peppers from the garden are HOT!!



My Jalapeño peppers are not hot at all this year!


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 24, 2013)

Lefova steamed cabbage, conebread, fried green maters, and a lil piece of grilled bambi meat


----------



## kracker (Jul 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> BBQ sammich with a slab of mater, dill pickles and Pringles chips and a Dt Mtn Dew.


Please tell me the mater was on the side and not on the sammich!


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2013)

chi-knees low main........ with Mtn Dew


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2013)

kracker said:


> Please tell me the mater was on the side and not on the sammich!



That what I was thinkin too. 

Black beans and yeller rice. That's it. No smoked sausage. No onion. No hot pepper. No sour cream. 
Just beans and rice.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Ham sammich & Tostitos chips & diet coke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lack of rain caused that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Ham sammich & Tostitos chips & diet coke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wish the deer would've got a bite or two of these peppers instead of just the tops and blooms. Then they would have been seasoned already come this fall.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Lack of rain caused that.



 

They are in buckets & are producing very well they are just not spicy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> They are in buckets & are producing very well they are just not spicy.



Leave them on the plant longer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Leave them on the plant longer.



Don't know if that is true or not.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey slip, I was eating some jalapeno chips last night and there was some blueberries on the countertop, so, don't know why, but  I just grabbed a small handful and threw 'em in my mouth with the chips. Not a bad combination actually.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 24, 2013)

This is a video of some peppers from my garden this year.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2013)

kracker said:


> Please tell me the mater was on the side and not on the sammich!






Naw man, it was on the sammich!!  Try it, it's GOOOOOD !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> This is a video of some peppers from my garden this year.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2013)

thought I'd be feeling better today.......... ain't happened yet............ catch ya'll later........


----------



## T.P. (Jul 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2013)

T.P. said:


> This is a video of some peppers from my garden this year.


I got to turn the sound up cause I'm the only one here. 


Keebs said:


> thought I'd be feeling better today.......... ain't happened yet............ catch ya'll later........


I sawwy.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> thought I'd be feeling better today.......... ain't happened yet............ catch ya'll later........



Sorry. It takes a few days to get past that mess.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 24, 2013)

When i got home There was turnip greens, sliced reg. tomato's and cucumbers wif vinegar too. I thinks my wife tryin to make me fat so all the womenz will quit chasin me




Keebs said:


> thought I'd be feeling better today.......... ain't happened yet............ catch ya'll later........



Hey Keebs, Bye Keebs


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> thought I'd be feeling better today.......... ain't happened yet............ catch ya'll later........



sicko has come through again. . . . get out the lysol.





get well keebs


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> thought I'd be feeling better today.......... ain't happened yet............ catch ya'll later........


I heard Hankus has some stuff that can help you time travel. Maybe you could get ahold of some and travel forward in time to when you're over this crud.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2013)

2 mo hours . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2013)

Bout got it whupped Quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Bout got it whupped Quack.





Longest 2 hours of the day are the last ones !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 24, 2013)

sitting here with my first pair of bi-focal glasses on. Yes, it is nice to be able to see and read, but the blurriness at the edges of my peripheral vision is gonna be hard to get used to.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> sitting here with my first pair of bi-focal glasses on. Yes, it is nice to be able to see and read, but the blurriness at the edges of my peripheral vision is gonna be hard to get used to.





Glad to say I don't need 'em yet.  Dawn's been wearing them for a few years.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> sitting here with my first pair of bi-focal glasses on. Yes, it is nice to be able to see and read, but the blurriness at the edges of my peripheral vision is gonna be hard to get used to.



I hear ya. I've got a pair that I rarely wear because of that.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2013)

I can pitcher Unk gettin them rose colored aviators in a few years


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Glad to say I don't need 'em yet.  Dawn's been wearing them for a few years.



I had the same prscription for years, but a few months ago, i realized i couldn't read anything close with out taking my glasses off first.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I can pitcher Unk gettin them rose colored aviators in a few years


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I can pitcher Unk gettin them rose colored aviators in a few years



Those are cool! 
I went with the horn rimmed glasses. Those are making a comeback. Hopefully, the big round glasses will come back as well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Those are cool!
> I went with the horn rimmed glasses. Those are making a comeback. Hopefully, the big round glasses will come back as well.



Mine were a little skinny pair of Zeiss, not much room for a bifocal. I'm sure that's why I don't care for them, but they look good.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2013)

had a pair of look goods, wish I had git aviators


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2013)

<---------Caramel Turtle Cheesecake Ice Cream


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> sitting here with my first pair of bi-focal glasses on. Yes, it is nice to be able to see and read, but the blurriness at the edges of my peripheral vision is gonna be hard to get used to.



I joined the bi-focal club a few years ago. 
It's all good though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2013)

Hankus said:


> <---------Caramel Turtle Cheesecake Ice Cream



Just had french toast running with syrup, sausage links, fried eggs over easy, and a glass of chocolate milk.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Just had french toast running with syrup, sausage links, fried eggs over easy, and a glass of chocolate milk.



Dangit I shoulda went to IHOP! 

I had Locos for the last time!  I will NEVER eat there again! I wouldn't have ate there tonight but the peope I was meeting with chose it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 24, 2013)

after a nice dinner of homemade fried chicken nuggets and fries, i went to Mello Mushroom and changed my daughters tire.....in the dark.........and rain. 
 Bless her heart, she was kind enough to call me an hour and a half after noticing the flat tire when she got there. I hate changing tires by daylight, you know.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> after a nice dinner of homemade fried chicken nuggets and fries, i went to Mello Mushroom and changed my daughters tire.....in the dark.........and rain.
> Bless her heart, she was kind enough to call me an hour and a half after noticing the flat tire when she got there. I hate changing tires by daylight, you know.



How did I know rain would be involved in this post.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> How did I know rain would be involved in this post.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2013)

Hoss ya need to get her hitched so ya can get some help with the bamer curse


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> after a nice dinner of homemade fried chicken nuggets and fries, i went to Mello Mushroom and changed my daughters tire.....in the dark.........and rain.
> Bless her heart, she was kind enough to call me an hour and a half after noticing the flat tire when she got there. I hate changing tires by daylight, you know.


You need to find a priest and confess everything you think you might have ever done in your life that constitutes a sin so you can get this monkey off of your back.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2013)

Night Hugh.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Night Hugh.


You turnin in?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2013)

and the coffee is ready to quench that need


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2013)

No No:No No:No No:


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No No:No No:No No:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


>


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 25, 2013)

Ummmm...... yeah that


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 25, 2013)

Mernin peoples.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Ummmm...... yeah that


So, you survived a week on call with Pookie?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 25, 2013)

Good Morning fellow drivelers.  I am just late getting to this Thursday Morning party.  I think that I will drink a couple of cups of Gobblin's coffee to try to get my eyelids open.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So, you survived a week on call with Pookie?



I am suffering from post traumatic call syndrome at this time...... cold sweats, nervous ticking, the sound of a phone or pager causes me to take the fetal position and rock in the corner!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> I am suffering from post traumatic call syndrome at this time...... cold sweats, nervous ticking, the sound of a phone or pager causes me to take the fetal position and rock in the corner!!!!


What does the nervous tick have to do with all of that?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What does the nervous tick have to do with all of that?



.....lack of alcohol.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> .....lack of alcohol.......


Oh, you've got ADD, (alcohol deprivation disorder)


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh, you've got ADD, (alcohol deprivation disorder)



just one in a long line of ailments/afflictions...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 25, 2013)

well, off to make the donuts.......y'all have a good day


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> just one in a long line of ailments/afflictions...



working on the entire alphabet are you?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2013)

yep


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 25, 2013)

Winnozdeeas umeegowz!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 25, 2013)

Good morning youngins.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2013)

Mornin , Its Friday eve. 2..


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin , Its Friday eve. 2..


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Winnozdeeas umeegowz!



Kinda early aint it?


----------



## rydert (Jul 25, 2013)

it's foggy...............


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Winnozdeeas umeegowz!



Did this come from one of those name generators that are floating around the inter web?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> it's foggy...............



Did ya drank too, to, two much last night?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2013)

Moanin kids.....


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 25, 2013)

Morning Chief GQ


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 25, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did this come from one of those name generators that are floating around the inter web?


na just me tryin ta talk messican! so howd i do? 


KyDawg said:


> Kinda early aint it?



nope, just polished off a chili dawg and some sour cream an onion chips.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning Chief GQ



Mornin Pops.....What you doin up so early?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Pops.....What you doin up so early?



I just got back home early this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2013)

Just got off the phone with the auto repair shop. Had to take daughter's car in yesterday for a few little issues......$1470.00 worth they say.


----------



## rydert (Jul 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Just got off the phone with the auto repair shop. Had to take daughter's car in yesterday for a few little issues......$1470.00 worth they say.



wow....glad there weren't no major issues


----------



## rydert (Jul 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Did ya drank too, to, two much last night?



know, no, ..........


----------



## CardsFan (Jul 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Just got off the phone with the auto repair shop. Had to take daughter's car in yesterday for a few little issues......$1470.00 worth they say.



Ouch!   And a good chunk of that labor is probably involved with removing perfectly fine parts just to get to the stuff that needs fixing.   When I pop the hood of Julie's car, I wonder how they packed all that stuff in.

I've got 320,000 miles on my truck now.   I don't know how much longer she will run, but she shows no signs of giving up the ghost, at least as of today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2013)

mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> wow....glad there weren't no major issues





CardsFan said:


> Ouch!   And a good chunk of that labor is probably involved with removing perfectly fine parts just to get to the stuff that needs fixing.   When I pop the hood of Julie's car, I wonder how they packed all that stuff in.
> 
> I've got 320,000 miles on my truck now.   I don't know how much longer she will run, but she shows no signs of giving up the ghost, at least as of today.



WOW! Just got off the phone with the guy at the shop and he told me he was going to be able to save me $300.00. He called me back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin



Mornin, sweetie 

Looks like Keebs may be out one more day. Hope she is doing better.


----------



## CardsFan (Jul 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> WOW! Just got off the phone with the guy at the shop and he told me he was going to be able to save me $300.00. He called me back.



I've heard that line before, Jeff.    When I went in to pick up my truck, the bill still came out to be the original quote.  When I asked "where's my $300 savings", the mechanic suggested I switch to Geico.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2013)

'Moanin dribblers !!!  Only 21 more hours to go !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2013)

CardsFan said:


> I've heard that line before, Jeff.    When I went in to pick up my truck, the bill still came out to be the original quote.  When I asked "where's my $300 savings", the mechanic suggested I switch to Geico.





Yeah, he probably jacked it up $300.00 on the 1st call and said, "I will call him back in about 20 mins. and tell him we found a way to save you $300.00".


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Moanin dribblers !!!  Only 21 more hours to go !!!



What you gonna do in Charleston?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What you gonna do in Charleston?





Whateva the wifey wants to do ???  This will be our 3rd time there, any suggestions ???


----------



## rydert (Jul 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What you gonna do in Charleston?



he gonna..........


----------



## rydert (Jul 25, 2013)

hey mud...............


----------



## rydert (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whateva the wifey wants to do ???  This will be our 3rd time there, any suggestions ???



Take me. Been going down that way for 39 years. 

Why you wanta talk about it here when you done started a thread


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Take me. Been going down that way for 39 years.
> 
> Why you wanta talk about it here when you done started a thread





'Cause not erybody is a dribbler !! 



What are your suggestions ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Cause not erybody is a dribbler !!
> 
> 
> 
> What are your suggestions ??



Go to Edisto.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whateva the wifey wants to do ???  This will be our 3rd time there, any suggestions ???



Think you already answered that.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whateva the wifey wants to do ???  This will be our 3rd time there, any suggestions ???



A.W. Shucks Crab house.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey mud...............



Hey Dirt......... whats up


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey wait , somebody cheated Quack. He gonna be mad.


----------



## rydert (Jul 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey wait , somebody cheated Quack. He gonna be mad.



weren't me.......like you said before...."If you gotta cheat to win, it shouldn't count"........or something like that

But I weren't trying anyway..............


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 25, 2013)

I am tired of shelling peas. My thumbs are sore.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2013)

I be hawngry


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2013)

Dang re-dirt; you're tryin extra hard this time.....


----------



## rydert (Jul 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I be hawngry



me to,too,two,2



hdm03 said:


> Dang re-dirt; you're tryin extra hard this time.....



naw......I weren't.....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2013)

this is ridiculous!!  Danged if I don't feel WORSE today  and it's getting old!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey wait , somebody cheated Quack. He gonna be mad.




And I weren't tryin ???





Keebs said:


> this is ridiculous!!  Danged if I don't feel WORSE today  and it's getting old!





You working today ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> this is ridiculous!!  Danged if I don't feel WORSE today  and it's getting old!



You don't have that 'new' stomach bacteria do you?   Hear that bug is bad news and dangerous.   Keep hydrated.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> this is ridiculous!!  Danged if I don't feel WORSE today  and it's getting old!



Dang Keebs. You might wanta let your doctor know.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> And I weren't tryin ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heck no, ain't been to work all week, dude.....


gobbleinwoods said:


> You don't have that 'new' stomach bacteria do you?   Hear that bug is bad news and dangerous.   Keep hydrated.


I don't think so, it's bad drainage and he said both my ears were stopped up, my head is killing me & can't quit coughing........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang Keebs. You might wanta let your doctor know.


that's what I was thinking, I figured the steroid shot then getting the meds in me would ~wah-lah~ make me alllll better....... No No: didn't happen...........


----------



## rydert (Jul 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> this is ridiculous!!  Danged if I don't feel WORSE today  and it's getting old!



had a fella tell me that a lot of this allergies, cold , flu sinuses stuff is caused from mold spores......with it raining so much this year......he wasn't a Doc. and he didn't stay at a Holiday Inn either though........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> heck no, ain't been to work all week, dude.....
> 
> I don't think so, it's bad drainage and he said both my ears were stopped up, my head is killing me & can't quit coughing........
> 
> that's what I was thinking, I figured the steroid shot then getting the meds in me would ~wah-lah~ make me alllll better....... No No: didn't happen...........



Sounds like what Pops (KyDawg) had. Get well soon!


----------



## rydert (Jul 25, 2013)

hey......i'm on top again!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2013)

Any driblers going to the BLAST this year


----------



## Crickett (Jul 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> this is ridiculous!!  Danged if I don't feel WORSE today  and it's getting old!


 Dang! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> You don't have that 'new' stomach bacteria do you?   Hear that bug is bad news and dangerous.   Keep hydrated.


My MIL called me this mornin said she's been sick for 3 days now. She thinks she might have that "bug"! 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Any driblers going to the BLAST this year


We went last year. Doubt we will go this year. My husband was kinda disappointed in it last year. He said he rather go to the Buckarama this year.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> had a fella tell me that a lot of this allergies, cold , flu sinuses stuff is caused from mold spores......with it raining so much this year......he wasn't a Doc. and he didn't stay at a Holiday Inn either though........


I'd believe it......... I just want my ears to open up & STAY opened up!


Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like what Pops (KyDawg) had. Get well soon!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Any driblers going to the BLAST this year


 depends on budget & vehicle..


Crickett said:


> Dang!
> 
> 
> My MIL called me this mornin said she's been sick for 3 days now. She thinks she might have that "bug"!


 I am totally m.i.s.e.r.a.b.l.e.!  Hope your MIL feels better soon!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 25, 2013)

I hate summer....I hate summer....I hate summer


----------



## rydert (Jul 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey......i'm on top again!!!



now Quack's on top................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> now Quack's on top................



Is not.    You high


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> weren't me.......like you said before...."If you gotta cheat to win, it shouldn't count"........or something like that
> 
> But I weren't trying anyway..............


Hmmmmm... 


Keebs said:


> this is ridiculous!!  Danged if I don't feel WORSE today  and it's getting old!


Sorry ya still feel bad.



Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like what Pops (KyDawg) had. Get well soon!


 ................. 


rydert said:


> hey......i'm on top again!!!


 Somebody tried.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I hate summer....I hate summer....I hate summer


Love me some summer time



rydert said:


> now Quack's on top................


What the heck


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Is not.    You high



Am i high too, to, two


----------



## rydert (Jul 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Is not.    You high



is that a question?....or a statement........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Love me some summer time
> 
> 
> What the heck
> ...





rydert said:


> is that a question?....or a statement........




I reckon we'z all high.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hmmmmm...
> Sorry ya still feel bad.
> 
> 
> ...


 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I reckon we'z all high.



 I needed that......... made me think of that song...... shoot, it can't be posted here.......... giggle........its funny as all get out..... I was gonna clean my roon, but I got high, was gonna.......... but I got high.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I needed that......... made me think of that song...... shoot, it can't be posted here.......... giggle........its funny as all get out..... I was gonna clean my roon, but I got high, was gonna.......... but I got high.........



I know your can't really  wiff all that conjestion, but I like seeing you type
I remember that song.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey......i'm on top again!!!





rydert said:


> now Quack's on top................




I don't mind swappin places from time to time. 




Keebs said:


> I needed that......... made me think of that song...... shoot, it can't be posted here.......... giggle........its funny as all get out..... I was gonna clean my roon, but I got high, was gonna.......... but I got high.........





Haven't heard that in YEARS ???  Mebbe Kracker, or Chief knows who recorded it ??


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jul 25, 2013)

Remember the song,  The wildwood weed?

Lots of things to do in Charleston with the wife.
Some great inshore fishing just south of there too.

It has not rained today, Bama at work?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 25, 2013)

Two more days and I am headed to the beach.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know your can't really  wiff all that conjestion, but I like seeing you type
> I remember that song.


yeah, I try to  and start coughing...... which might be a good thing......... tried to call the doc's office & they done closed!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Haven't heard that in YEARS ???  Mebbe Kracker, or Chief knows who recorded it ??


 I have it recorded on my computer!


Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Remember the song,  The wildwood weed?
> 
> Lots of things to do in Charleston with the wife.
> Some great inshore fishing just south of there too.
> ...


 yep, know that one too!


KyDawg said:


> Two more days and I am headed to the beach.


 Big sis is BACK at da beach again this week hosting a couple of her daughters & the grandkids.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Two more days and I am headed to the beach.





If you pass a white Yukon with a GT tag honk and wave, not the one fanger wave . . .No No:


----------



## rydert (Jul 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If you pass a white Yukon with a GT tag honk and wave, not the one fanger wave . . .No No:



he can't wave.......his thumbs hurt........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Two more days and I am headed to the beach.


 Wait .. i wanna go


Keebs said:


> yeah, I try to  and start coughing...... which might be a good thing......... tried to call the doc's office & they done closed!
> 
> I have it recorded on my computer!
> 
> ...



Big sis wanna host me to da beach


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> he can't wave.......his thumbs hurt........



 That made me laugh out loud


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whateva the wifey wants to do ???  This will be our 3rd time there, any suggestions ???



Don't forget your crocs n' socks.......


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 25, 2013)

Weren't even tryin


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Wait .. i wanna go
> 
> 
> Big sis wanna host me to da beach


 I'll ask her!


stringmusic said:


> Weren't even tryin



you're welcome


----------



## rydert (Jul 25, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Weren't even tryin



you to,too,two,2 early............No No:


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> you to,too,two,2 early............No No:



 you think he's tryin?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey Quack......


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2013)

I mean Mud..........


----------



## rydert (Jul 25, 2013)

hey....i'm back on top again....






me and Quack are bi-monarchs..............


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2013)

Which beach, Mud?


----------



## rydert (Jul 25, 2013)

wait....what?.....I wasn't trying.....honestly


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey....i'm back on top again....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> wait....what?.....I wasn't trying.....honestly



suuuuuuuure ya weren't.............


----------



## rydert (Jul 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



I believe that somebody was trying.....................No No:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hey Quack......





Keebs said:


> I mean Mud..........




Which one ??? 







rydert said:


> hey....i'm back on top again....
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Hold on a second, I'm gonna have to Google "bi-monarchs."


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 25, 2013)

Rye-dirt I dont wave with my thumbs no how.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey Keebs you sound a little better this afternoon. Well I should say you are typing better.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> I believe that somebody was trying.....................No No:


 ya'll got a closed market on trying?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Which one ???



 you wanna go wiff us if big sis will host us at da beach?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ya'll got a closed market on trying?
> 
> 
> you wanna go wiff us if big sis will host us at da beach?





You sick, ain't gettin near ya . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ya'll got a closed market on trying?
> 
> 
> you wanna go wiff us if big sis will host us at da beach?


Hey............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey............





High !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2013)

There must be a half dozen threads started about Cabela's and BPS .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> High !!



Well, hello there. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> There must be a half dozen threads started about Cabela's and BPS .



I'm kind of excited about Cabela's coming to town. BPS, I'm over them already.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Which beach, Mud?


Any beach


Hooked On Quack said:


> Which one ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hooked On Quack said:


> You sick, ain't gettin near ya . . .



Yep , what he said .No No:


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2013)

Man Dirt done gone crazy wif tryin.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You sick, ain't gettin near ya . . .


 I don't blame ya.........


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey............


No No: wait 'till I'm over this mess........ 


mudracing101 said:


> Any beach
> 
> 
> Yep , what he said .No No:


 Even *I* wouldn't go to the beach feeling like I do!


mudracing101 said:


> Man Dirt done gone crazy wif tryin.


 he learned it from you....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I don't blame ya.........
> 
> No No: wait 'till I'm over this mess........
> 
> ...



That's it nextkeebmudfest at da beach. She can put up our group. I'll brang da camperjuss in case.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 25, 2013)

Kids are wanting me to drop them off at the pool.....i don't want to go....what to do?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Kids are wanting me to drop them off at the pool.....i don't want to go....what to do?


Flush twice?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's it nextkeebmudfest at da beach. She can put up our group. I'll brang da camperjuss in case.



and don't bother knocking????


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Flush twice?



Idjit!....lol


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2013)

ahhhhhh, free bar drinks  Think I'll jus sat here a while


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 25, 2013)

No rain today!!!!!!






However, the battery in my truck is dead.
It still sux to be me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> No rain today!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speakin of being you. How's the no smoking goin?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speakin of being you. How's the no smoking goin?



Coming up on 7 weeks, i think. Still think about buying a pack every day. Weeks like this make it a real ordeal.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Coming up on 7 weeks, i think. Still think about buying a pack every day. Weeks like this make it a real ordeal.



Ive cut down, but jus ain quit yet. Good deal on stayin quit


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey Miggie, can I get a forecast for Charleston ??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Coming up on 7 weeks, i think. Still think about buying a pack every day. Weeks like this make it a real ordeal.


Good job on stickin with it. I'm proud of you.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's it nextkeebmudfest at da beach. She can put up our group. I'll brang da camperjuss in case.


don't say I said it, but *someone* on here has a permanent place at the gulf.......... juss sayin......


rhbama3 said:


> No rain today!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang, Wobert!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Coming up on 7 weeks, i think. Still think about buying a pack every day. Weeks like this make it a real ordeal.






Attaboy Pookie, proud of ya bro !!! 





Exhaling a most delicious Marlboro Light . . .


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jul 25, 2013)

Don't buy a pack, it won't stop there.

If you can't control the urge to buy, buy a boat!

They just drive you to drink!!!


Good job on no smokes.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Attaboy Pookie, proud of ya bro !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Camel


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2013)

What it is?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What it is?



watchin Cable Hogue


----------



## rydert (Jul 25, 2013)

A pink elephant .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hankus said:


> watchin Cable Hogue



That is just a weird movie. I think the director (Sam Peckinpah) was on drugs the whole time because its the only movie he ever made that didn't include slo-mo hand grenade explosions, bullet holes,  and blood sprayin' out. 
It could have used some of that too. 

Hey, Quack!
There is a restaurant in Charleston called the Fifth Quarter. It used to be a chain in the southeast, but there are only two left. One in Lexington, Ky( i think) and one in Charleston. I highly recommend the Lobster Bites appetizer, and the prime rib for an entree. I miss that place terribly!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 25, 2013)

rh please dont go near the Gulf anytime next week.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> rh please dont go near the Gulf anytime next week.



You are in luck. Next week i'll probably be in Statesboro. Daughter is moving into her new apartment.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You are in luck. Next week i'll probably be in Statesboro. Daughter is moving into her new apartment.



Looks lke the hurricane is going to Charleston right now.


----------



## slip (Jul 25, 2013)

Slept from 11am to 11pm...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 26, 2013)

Bunch of late sleepin slackers.


----------



## slip (Jul 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bunch of late sleepin slackers.



White screen 'O death just went away for me...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 26, 2013)

slip said:


> White screen 'O death just went away for me...


Yeah, uh huh.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hugh, HAPPY FRIDAY TO YOU and what kind of alarm clock are you using today??????

Man, you need to be getting some much needed sleep!!!   

I went to sleep at 12:15AM this morning and after two or three winks, I woke up at 4:58 AM wide awake and I sure missed my "beauty sleep".


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 26, 2013)

slacker my sweet patoot  I've made coffee, chai, and biscuits but if you don't take it back there will be no tea.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 26, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> slacker my sweet patoot  I've made coffee, chai, and biscuits but if you don't take it back there will be no tea.




Gobblin, I am really hungry now and I think that I could eat a couple of your nice biscuits and I will put some of the sweet honey on them.  I could add some scrambled eggs, bacon, grits, and some of your coffee and I would perfectly content.  Yep, I had lunch with my beekeeper lady friend yesterday and we talked about honey bees for a while too.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 26, 2013)

Morning yall! Is it going to rain today?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 26, 2013)

Good


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 26, 2013)

Morning Dirt!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh, morning to everybody. Its My Friday


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 26, 2013)

little cloudy here


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 26, 2013)

muddy be tryin' really hard now


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> muddy be tryin' really hard now



Didnt have to try , logged on and it was just timing, must gonna be my day Think i'll go buy one of them lotto ticket scratchy things.


----------



## rydert (Jul 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Dirt!!



morning mud............


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 26, 2013)

3 hours and 45 minutes to go


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> morning mud............






hdm03 said:


> 3 hours and 45 minutes to go



8 Hr and 40 more minutes oh well, wonder if Keebs gonna work today. Let me go call and text her just in case she's sleepin good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh, morning to everybody. Its My Friday




.................





Mornin folks!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 26, 2013)

merning C!


----------



## rydert (Jul 26, 2013)

partly cloudy and hot......I love summer.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 26, 2013)

mornin

Really wishin I was at the S.C. Governor's cup billfishing tournament. 
Weight-ins from yesterday look awesome.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> merning C!



Mornin hdm!



rydert said:


> partly cloudy and hot......I love summer.



Dog days are comin, mornin dert.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin
> 
> Really wishin I was at the S.C. Governor's cup billfishing tournament.
> Weight-ins from yesterday look awesome.





Wish I was fishin in it! Mornin sweetiepie.


Ok, got some runnin around to do, CYL.....happy Friday!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 26, 2013)

I was supposed to be at Lake Jackson today , my brother got a new boat and its his birthday weekend.  I'm at work.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 26, 2013)

got all geared up for a fun friday night chingreasin an a beer dranking and dang if the feller on the next shift didn't call in sick.......now i gots ta werk a double!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 26, 2013)

Morning youngins. I am shellin butterbeans today but headed to  the beach tomorrow.


----------



## rydert (Jul 26, 2013)

is yo thumbs better?......you gotta have them thumbs in good shape to drive to da beach......no telling who you might need to wave at......


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> is yo thumbs better?......you gotta have them thumbs in good shape to drive to da beach......no telling who you might need to wave at......



I done told you that I dont wave, ah just forget about it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 26, 2013)

Golden Corrall. need nap , that is all.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 26, 2013)

You nap at the Golden Corral.


----------



## rydert (Jul 26, 2013)

somebody deleted the Forum Clock thread....and now I don't know what time it is......


----------



## rydert (Jul 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I done told you that I dont wave, ah just forget about it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 26, 2013)

Dont mention it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You nap at the Golden Corral.


Naw, i eat at Goldin Corral, i nap at work. Lil bitty naps so i dont know if it really counts though.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thank you.



No, thank you


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Naw, i eat at Goldin Corral, i nap at work. Lil bitty naps so i dont know if it really counts though.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to wake up every once and a while to post.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 26, 2013)

well, new battery is in the truck and it cranked right up. I'm real nervous about the amount of green acid goo that was on and around each terminal and cable end. Barely had enough nut and bolt left to turn. Got everything scraped off and cleaned up. 
Gotta pick up Bubbette at the airport tonight, Allie headed to Orlando, and Jenny headed to a horse show. Gonna be a nice do nothing weekend for me.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> well, new battery is in the truck and it cranked right up. I'm real nervous about the amount of green acid goo that was on and around each terminal and cable end. Barely had enough nut and bolt left to turn. Got everything scraped off and cleaned up.
> Gotta pick up Bubbette at the airport tonight, Allie headed to Orlando, and Jenny headed to a horse show. Gonna be a nice do nothing weekend for me.



Has the rain stopped Robert?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Has the rain stopped Robert?



apparently not. Just got a text from Helen that her flight is delayed due to weather. 
I looked at the messican radar, but there is only little scattered cells. Nevermind, the bottom just fell out here.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> apparently not. Just got a text from Helen that her flight is delayed due to weather.
> I looked at the messican radar, but there is only little scattered cells. Nevermind, the bottom just fell out here.



Looks like I might drive through some rain tomorrow driving through Alabama.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> That is just a weird movie. I think the director (Sam Peckinpah) was on drugs the whole time because its the only movie he ever made that didn't include slo-mo hand grenade explosions, bullet holes,  and blood sprayin' out.
> It could have used some of that too.
> 
> Hey, Quack!
> There is a restaurant in Charleston called the Fifth Quarter. It used to be a chain in the southeast, but there are only two left. One in Lexington, Ky( i think) and one in Charleston. I highly recommend the Lobster Bites appetizer, and the prime rib for an entree. I miss that place terribly!




Thanks Pookie, haven't had prime rib in ages !!!  RARE !! 




KyDawg said:


> Looks lke the hurricane is going to Charleston right now.





Hurricane's don't be messin wit me ...


----------



## rydert (Jul 26, 2013)

69 degrees in Wade N.C......


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> 69 degrees in Wade N.C......



You better get something on heavier than speedos Rye-Dirt.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2013)

yep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 27, 2013)

Dodged the rain clouds yesterday.  Bring it this afternoon.

This is the weekend don't waste a minute of it.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 27, 2013)

Gobblin, Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you and to the rest of the driveler nation.  I just felt lazy this morning.  Went out and got my morning newspaper a few minutes ago.  The grass was wet and so was my truck.  Dang, I didn't see any raindrops on the radar but some of them showed up anyway.


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2013)

Mornin folks.

I guess daylight is as good as any other time to run chainsaws and wood chippers for hours on end. 

Neighbor is having GIANT old tree removed.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 27, 2013)

slip said:


> Mornin folks.
> 
> I guess daylight is as good as any other time to run chainsaws and wood chippers for hours on end.
> 
> Neighbor is having GIANT old tree removed.



Go get ya some fire wood!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2013)

Howdy!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 27, 2013)

Good morning youngins, trying to figure out whether to leave today or wait the rain out and head south tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Good morning youngins, trying to figure out whether to leave today or wait the rain out and head south tomorrow.



Don't know what to tell ya, Boss. Of course, if it were me I'd probably go today due to the, 'I just want to get out of here factor'. You goin down I 65?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2013)

4" of hard rain last night.  I just scraped my roads Tuesday, washed completely out today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 4" of hard rain last night.  I just scraped my roads Tuesday, washed completely out today.



Yep.....just when it starts to show a sign of trying to dry out (barely), it comes another downpour here. I'm fed up with it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2013)

Just fertilized and limed the yard too, guess it ended up in the creek.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just fertilized and limed the yard too, guess it ended up in the creek.



More than likely, a lot of it anyway. I can't keep the grass mowed and the sticks picked up around here this year. The ground is soggy, I'm downhill from the ol homeplace, which is the highest elevation on this property. It all drains to me on this side of the property.


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2013)

Quack, when you work nights how do you handle your off days? Try and change your sleeping schedule for two days or sleep all day and stay awake all night like normal? Im finding its not so easy to change it up for two days only.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2013)

slip said:


> Quack, when you work nights how do you handle your off days? Try and change your sleeping schedule for two days or sleep all day and stay awake all night like normal? Im finding its not so easy to change it up for two days only.





Cody, I come home, take a good hot shower, sleep until noon and then get up .  The next day I'll sleep in late then stay up late, then sleep late the next day getting ready for that night.


That's what I've been doing for almost 30 yrs.  I used to stay up all day, can't do it anymore.


Didja get a box fan ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2013)

My wife HAS to do one appt today for a wedding, pulling out to SC soon as she gets home.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't know what to tell ya, Boss. Of course, if it were me I'd probably go today due to the, 'I just want to get out of here factor'. You goin down I 65?



Yeah I am tired of Kentucky. I am leaving here in the next couple of hours, headed down I-65. Probably will Try to go about half way.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2013)

Later folks, have a great and safe weekend!!



Keebs, hope you are feelin better gal friend !!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 27, 2013)

You have a good one too Quack.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 27, 2013)

How far down I65 are you going?   Nashville or further?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 27, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How far down I65 are you going?   Nashville or further?



I will get off at Gulf shores Alabama. I will get on I65 in Nashville bout 35 miles from here.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 27, 2013)

Had a close call this morning. I was bookin' it down a two lane to make the light when a blacked out surburban cut the intersection off followed by more. I slammed on the brakes and threw my hands up like what the...?

Presidential motorcade. It was cool but, really.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I will get off at Gulf shores Alabama. I will get on I65 in Nashville bout 35 miles from here.



Actually, you will get off I-65 at the exit for Bay Minette. Then you will drive thru Loxley, Foley, and end up at Gulf Shores. Take a left to go to Orange Beach, take a right to go to state park. Turn around and drive back to Foley if your wife wants to shop at the Mega Outlet Mall.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 28, 2013)

12+ hours since a post  No No:  drivelers must be dribeling elsewhere.

Well maybe the aroma will bring them back


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 28, 2013)

Man, if this driveler thread was any more "dead", then we would be having a funeral for it around 11 AM this morning.  

OK, Happy Sunday to all of you.  It is time to get your butts out of bed, shake a leg, get your blood pumping, eat some breakfast, read the newspaper, wash a load of laundry, check the weather, take a shower,................Oh who am I kidding.  I think that I will go back to bed and sleep another hour or so!!!   


Gobblin, I was typing while you were posting.  Apparently, you and I are the ONLY alive people this morning !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2013)

Mornin......Happy Sunday!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Hankus (Jul 28, 2013)

yep


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 28, 2013)

Morning youngins, got as far as Montgomery yesterday, going rest off way today.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins, got as far as Montgomery yesterday, going rest off way today.



If the Smokehouse BBQ pit still exists in Greenville, I highly recommend it for lunch. Its on the Pineapple hwy exit.  Was one of my favorites!

Checked Google and its changed names and ownership. Now its BBQ65 and has mixed reviews.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2013)

What's the odds of a battery AND the solenoid goin out on the tractor? Especially when it cranked perfectly normal and you had been bush hoggin for 3 hrs and only turned it off to give directions to some women that were lost.

Put the New battery in and would not crank. Jumped the solenoid and it cranked. Figgered ok, it's not the old battery, it's the solenoid. Pulled the NEW battery back out and put the OLD battery back and could NOT jump the solenoid and crank it. Put the NEW battery back in and it jumped the solenoid and cranked right up again. My luck.

Pookie, you are NOT alone!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2013)

still feel like crapola.......... calling doc tomorrow, but will be back at work, no matter what.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> still feel like crapola.......... calling doc tomorrow, but will be back at work, no matter what.......



Dannnnng! Hope Dr. gets to the bottom of it and you get to feelin better soon.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Dannnnng! Hope Dr. gets to the bottom of it and you get to feelin better soon.



 thanx, me too, I is miserable!!  Big sis stopped by yesterday, brought me a t-shirt from Daytona........ said the last time she had crud like mine it took her 2 rounds of anti-biotics and such to get over it........... great, juuuust great!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 28, 2013)

Get to feeling better keebs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2013)

Everybody I've talked to that had similar symptoms took about 2 weeks to get over the worst of it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2013)

I hope you get well soon, Keebsy! 

I reckon I'll get back to bush hoggin. Gotta go get my lip to stop bleedin first though. Durn privet limb slapped the dog doo doo out of me.  Think I heard it call me stoopid right after it hit me. Gettin ready to chop it off, I'll show it stoopid.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Get to feeling better keebs.


 thanks!


Jeff C. said:


> Everybody I've talked to that had similar symptoms took about 2 weeks to get over the worst of it.


 well, I had been fighting it for 'bout a week 'for I went to the doc, and now it's been another week...... maybe I'll see some relief soon........ 


Jeff C. said:


> I hope you get well soon, Keebsy!
> 
> I reckon I'll get back to bush hoggin. Gotta go get my lip to stop bleedin first though. Durn privet limb slapped the dog doo doo out of me.  Think I heard it call me stoopid right after it hit me. Gettin ready to chop it off, I'll show it stoopid.


   sic'em Chief!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 28, 2013)

Whats up dribblers


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 28, 2013)

Afternoon youngins I am at the beach eating a tomato sandwich.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2013)

Got both pastures bush hogged at the same time, been a while since that's happened. One side is down in a little bottom so to speak, it was purty marshy down there, but made it through without stickin it. 

No more injuries either, except for some privet and sweetgums that were  delimbed


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Whats up dribblers



Nuttin honey! 



KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins I am at the beach eating a tomato sandwich.



Don't get no sand on it!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2013)

what do you do when the wimmens in your life take over the tv to watch all the cooking reality shows they recorded for the last week?





Dat's right. You go to a pawn shop and buy a 24" inch tv wif built-in speakers and a headphone jack for $75. Hook it up to the playstation 2 in the man cave and blissfully destroy lizard people with a shotgun( Turok) or chase germans wif a machine gun. I'm liking this.....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 28, 2013)

you da man bamer


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> what do you do when the wimmens in your life take over the tv to watch all the cooking reality shows they recorded for the last week?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sooo that's why the drivelers running long!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 28, 2013)

Well, our buffs decided that four months old was old enough.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jul 28, 2013)

Those shootin games will pull you right in.

I am finishing up doing a complete service in the boat motor.
400.oo in parts, the dealer said it would be about 1400.oo to do this.
So now i am looking for the 1000.oo i saved to pay myself for my labor.
I should be able to pay for a seat in a good dove shoot, some reloading supplies, and maybe a new rod or 3


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 28, 2013)

Evening youngins, the softshell crabs here sure are good.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 29, 2013)

Just where are my manners?  I read back then clicked out without offering any takers a cup of fresh brewed coffee.  Came to my senses


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 29, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Gobblin and to the rest of you sleepy drivelers this morning.  I will be glad to partake of your fresh brewed coffee this morning. 

I waited and waited on this dang white screen so I then went out and got the newspaper and then started washing a load of shirts instead.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, our buffs decided that four months old was old enough.
> 
> View attachment 742529










mondy, yep


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2013)

Time to get at it for about 10 weeks. Crankin up a new one today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2013)

Mernin kids....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 29, 2013)

Morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning.



How you doin, Mudro?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> How you doin, Mudro?



I'm good, a lil tired, long weekend


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm good, a lil tired, long weekend



Bet you was up here, weren't you?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Time to get at it for about 10 weeks. Crankin up a new one today.




At the office, in body only........... 'nuff said?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Bet you was up here, weren't you?


Naw, was going to, too,two, but it didnt work out. Had a reunion yesterday and grilled bout 50 hot dogs and a hundred burgers. Had some help so it was all good.



Keebs said:


> At the office, in body only........... 'nuff said?



So many ways i could go with this


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> At the office, in body only........... 'nuff said?



Hopefully, you will begin to get better! My brother has what sounds like the same symptoms.


----------



## kracker (Jul 29, 2013)

Morning.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 29, 2013)

Morning youngins


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Naw, was going to, too,two, but it didnt work out. Had a reunion yesterday and grilled bout 50 hot dogs and a hundred burgers. Had some help so it was all good.
> 
> 
> 
> So many ways i could go with this


 go ahead, kick me while I'm down...... 
On a "Good" note.......... boss was actually nice & sounded concerned about me........... kinda blew me away!


Jeff C. said:


> Hopefully, you will begin to get better! My brother has what sounds like the same symptoms.


J is coming down with it to, too, two........... on top of everything else, it is the LAST thing needed!


kracker said:


> Morning.





KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 29, 2013)

kracker said:


> Morning.





KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins



Mornin


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 29, 2013)

herro


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2013)

kracker said:


> Morning.





KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins





hdm03 said:


> herro



Howdy, howdy, howdy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2013)

Think I will go spray some herbacide, then do some mowing. What's new?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I will go spray some herbacide, then do some mowing. What's new?



Have fun


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 29, 2013)

Where is Dirt and Mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Where is Dirt and Mud?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>


 you were sooooo trying...............


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you were sooooo trying...............



I didn't even have to try that hard.......where is eva body?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I didn't even have to try that hard.......where is eva body?


 I dunno, I'm wading thru the mail/bills/to-do list on my desk left from the last week I've been out........


----------



## slip (Jul 29, 2013)

Sup folks ... quick drive by before i call it a night. Hope all is well ...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2013)

cubed steak an butter beans


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2013)

slip said:


> Sup folks ... quick drive by before i call it a night. Hope all is well ...



night slip






10-200.....how's the weather


----------



## T.P. (Jul 29, 2013)

Hankus said:


> night slip
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cooler than normal temps with heavy cloud cover in Franklin Co, Ga.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2013)

slip said:


> Sup folks ... quick drive by before i call it a night. Hope all is well ...


 sweet dreams, Moppett!


Hankus said:


> cubed steak an butter beans


left ova hamburger steak, & Spicy Nacho Doritos, wiff pickles & home grown Onyons (not mine, but gooood!)


Hankus said:


> 10-200.....how's the weather


 HOT!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Have fun



 Had a blast!

 <--------Country fried steak on a bicuit wiff MUSTARD!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2013)

where's Mrs.Hawtnet?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> where's Mrs.Hawtnet?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Where is Dirt and Mud?



I'm back King

Hamburger , hot dog and tater salad.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>


Where's your manners? Quack aint here and somebody needs to wish Lauren a Happy National Hot Wing Day. 


Keebs said:


> where's Mrs.Hawtnet?


Hea I is. 


Jeff C. said:


>










mudracing101 said:


> I'm back King
> 
> Hamburger , hot dog and tater salad.


Ground deer/Tater tot casserole.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 29, 2013)

Green grapes and a Diet Coke.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 29, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where's your manners? Quack aint here and somebody needs to wish Lauren a Happy National Hot Wing Day.



Done


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Done




If I see her at the Blast, I'll give her a hug from ya.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2013)

Got a path cut around the yard and the Jag is attackin it with his pushmower.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm back King
> 
> Hamburger , hot dog and tater salad.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hea I is.
> Ground deer/Tater tot casserole.


 THERE you are!!!!!
My left ova steak burger was made from deer!


turtlebug said:


> Green grapes and a Diet Coke.


 I love green grapes!
Hey, how's da job going?


Jeff C. said:


> Got a path cut around the yard and the Jag is attackin it with his pushmower.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> THERE you are!!!!!
> My left ova steak burger was made from deer!
> 
> I love green grapes!
> Hey, how's da job going?



Real good. Loving that part of my life. 

Miss ya'll. Maybe I'll have a new pooter one day.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Real good. Loving that part of my life.
> 
> Miss ya'll. Maybe I'll have a new pooter one day.


 
now you know it wouldn't be "our lives" if everything was all peachy & hunky-dorie!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2013)

Put the Yukon in the wind on the home from Charleston !!!



Promise ya, as much fun as we had in Charleston, there ain't NO place like home !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Put the Yukon in the wind on the home from Charleston !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Promise ya, as much fun as we had in Charleston, there ain't NO place like home !!!


I thought you wuz gonna be sellin dat buggy. Or was it yo pickemup truck you wuz sellin. Or maybe I just dreamed it all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought you wuz gonna be sellin dat buggy. Or was it yo pickemup truck you wuz sellin. Or maybe I just dreamed it all.





Sold my Jeep, don't know what I'm gunna do next ??  My nephew as a GMC Denalli pick up that I really want.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Put the Yukon in the wind on the home from Charleston !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Promise ya, as much fun as we had in Charleston, _*there ain't NO place like home !!!*_


true dat, but it sho is nice to get gone every now & then!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Sold my Jeep, don't know what I'm gunna do next ??  My nephew as a GMC Denalli pick up that I really want.


you 'sposed to be huntin me a "new to me" vehicle, remember?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 29, 2013)

Evnin kids, yeller jackets don't take to kindly to feller weedeatin around there front door! I got 4 stangs on my right leg and 2 more on my belly..... i will even the score tonight with some gasolina!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> true dat, but it sho is nice to get gone every now & then!
> 
> you 'sposed to be huntin me a "new to me" vehicle, remember?




My bad ???  Thought you found sumpin??? 




blood on the ground said:


> Evnin kids, yeller jackets don't take to kindly to feller weedeatin around there front door! I got 4 stangs on my right leg and 2 more on my belly..... i will even the score tonight with some gasolina!!!!





BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My bad ???  Thought you found sumpin???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 brutha


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Evnin kids, yeller jackets don't take to kindly to feller weedeatin around there front door! I got 4 stangs on my right leg and 2 more on my belly..... i will even the score tonight with some gasolina!!!!


 that'll show'em!


Hooked On Quack said:


> My bad ???  Thought you found sumpin???


 thought I did too, but the dang thing ain't running yet, gotta save up some money to get my mechanic here in town to take a look at it.......... 


Whew, survived the day, got a lot knocked out and I is whooped! Ya'll have a good'un!  I sure hope Mud is driving today............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2013)

Wellllllllll . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wellllllllll . . .



Didja have fun?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 29, 2013)

Another workday in the rear view.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2013)

Long day for me too, Gobblin'.
Think some seafood chowder with rice and a big ol' glass of sweet tea for supper.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Long day for me too, Gobblin'.
> Think some seafood chowder with rice and a big ol' glass of sweet tea for supper.



so what is the formula to said seafood chowder  comeon bro you can post it here we wont say nuthin


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2013)

onion, bell pepper, celery, bacon, andouille sausage, red snapper, shrimp, blue crab bodies, tomatoes( crushed), potatoes, salt, pepper, gumbo file, homemade roux, and probably a few more things i can't remember.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> onion, bell pepper, celery, bacon, andouille sausage, red snapper, shrimp, blue crab bodies, tomatoes( crushed), potatoes, salt, pepper, gumbo file, homemade roux, and probably a few more things i can't remember.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> onion, bell pepper, celery, bacon, andouille sausage, red snapper, shrimp, blue crab bodies, tomatoes( crushed), potatoes, salt, pepper, gumbo file, homemade roux, and probably a few more things i can't remember.



Sounds very good


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Put the Yukon in the wind on the home from Charleston !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Promise ya, as much fun as we had in Charleston, there ain't NO place like home !!!


Do tell. 


blood on the ground said:


> brutha





Keebs said:


> that'll show'em!
> 
> thought I did too, but the dang thing ain't running yet, gotta save up some money to get my mechanic here in town to take a look at it..........
> 
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 29, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Do tell.



You be missing me aintcha


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> You be missing me aintcha



like I miss Monday mornins durin the rut


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2013)

Hankus said:


> like I miss Monday mornins durin the rut


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 30, 2013)

Hankus said:


> like I miss Monday mornins durin the rut



Play nice hanky,play nice! We all no you call in sick on mundys when its the rut!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 30, 2013)

Calendar says Twosday so I guess we get two of everything today.

So bring out the two pot brewer


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 30, 2013)

Good Morning Gobblin.  I think that I will take two cups of your fresh brewed coffee this morning.  That should get my eyes open again so that I can face the day.


And a note to Blood.....I hope that you took care of those yellow jackets last night before they take care of you again.  Those jacket stings can ruin your day for sure.  Heck one sting is bad enough but 6 stings can really make you mad.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 30, 2013)

yep


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 30, 2013)

Good morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 30, 2013)

Wazzz Happenin????????????


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2013)

Howdy Doo folks...

So far im liking this new gig pretty good. The hours are weird, but it doesnt bother me for now. The people i work with are all pretty cool, i get along better here than i did at target. The work its self is a little easier at times and harder at times but i enjoy it more. And the hours! I went from an average of 23 hours a week to 40 hours every week.  Not sure if that will last real long or not, but since we're way under-staffed i think it'll last. In the two weeks i've been here i've personally seen 4 people quit or get fired... So i think we'll also stay under staffed for a while.

I'm not left with a whole lot of time to check in and check up here though... I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Wazzz Happenin????????????



You be da king.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 30, 2013)

Werked til midnight now sitting here with boy at his feetball practice ...mernin kids,somebody text me some coffee!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2013)

slip said:


> Howdy Doo folks...
> 
> So far im liking this new gig pretty good. The hours are weird, but it doesnt bother me for now. The people i work with are all pretty cool, i get along better here than i did at target. The work its self is a little easier at times and harder at times but_* i enjoy it more*_. And the hours! I went from an average of 23 hours a week to 40 hours every week.  Not sure if that will last real long or not, but since we're way under-staffed i think it'll last. In the two weeks i've been here i've personally seen 4 people quit or get fired... So i think we'll also stay under staffed for a while.
> 
> I'm not left with a whole lot of time to check in and check up here though... I hope all is well with everyone.


 Good Deal!  THAT says a lot, not many folks can say that about their jobs!


blood on the ground said:


> Werked til midnight now sitting here with boy at his feetball practice ...mernin kids,somebody text me some coffee!


No No: don't be tellin Otis this, you'll be in for a major headache!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 30, 2013)

Hay, everbody. I'll take all the well-wishes I can get this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Hay, everbody. I'll take all the well-wishes I can get this morning.



Hope all is well, T.P.

Mornin folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2013)

slip said:


> Howdy Doo folks...
> 
> So far im liking this new gig pretty good. The hours are weird, but it doesnt bother me for now. The people i work with are all pretty cool, i get along better here than i did at target. The work its self is a little easier at times and harder at times but i enjoy it more. And the hours! I went from an average of 23 hours a week to 40 hours every week.  Not sure if that will last real long or not, but since we're way under-staffed i think it'll last. In the two weeks i've been here i've personally seen 4 people quit or get fired... So i think we'll also stay under staffed for a while.
> 
> I'm not left with a whole lot of time to check in and check up here though... I hope all is well with everyone.



WTG, slip!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Hay, everbody. I'll take all the well-wishes I can get this morning.


 you got it!


Jeff C. said:


> Hope all is well, T.P.
> 
> Mornin folks!


 hi there!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you got it!
> 
> hi there!



 Well well well, looky here!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope all is well, T.P.
> 
> Mornin folks!



Morning, Jeff C. It's just the day I've been looking forward to and dreading for the last 7 months. Headed to Athens for a 10:00 meeting. Y'all be good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Morning, Jeff C. It's just the day I've been looking forward to and dreading for the last 7 months. Headed to Athens for a 10:00 meeting. Y'all be good.



Holler, when you get a chance.....pullin for ya!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Morning, Jeff C. It's just the day I've been looking forward to and dreading for the last 7 months. Headed to Athens for a 10:00 meeting. Y'all be good.



good luck to ya!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Well well well, looky here!





T.P. said:


> Morning, Jeff C. It's just the day I've been looking forward to and dreading for the last 7 months. Headed to Athens for a 10:00 meeting. Y'all be good.


'ing for things to go your way!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>



Shoot, if that's the case let's give mrs hawtnet somethin to do.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> Shoot, if that's the case let's give mrs hawtnet somethin to do.



No No:No No:


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No No:No No:



You ain't


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You ain't



not chet


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2013)

Need to get out and do some more yard work. Kind of dreadin it though, the chigger bites are pilin up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> not chet



I need to up my game then.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2013)

<-----------Couldn't wait......2 big ol mater sammiches!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Shoot, if that's the case let's give mrs hawtnet somethin to do.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> No No:No No:


Git'em girl!


Jeff C. said:


> You ain't


 you don't wanna rile that one, Chief!!!!No No:


Jeff C. said:


> Need to get out and do some more yard work. Kind of dreadin it though, the chigger bites are pilin up.


it's too hot to get out there now!No No:


Jeff C. said:


> I need to up my game then.


gonna change your name to "One that plays wiff fire".......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> <-----------Couldn't wait......2 big ol mater sammiches!


Yep, just finished mine. Did you remember the onion this time?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, just finished mine. Did you remember the onion this time?



Yessir!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Git'em girl!
> 
> you don't wanna rile that one, Chief!!!!No No:
> 
> ...



I have to wait til about noon so the dew is dried off. The old home place has a lot of shade and takes forever to dry off, probably still wet up there in places. 

I like the HEAT!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2013)

Jag just woke up and I said, "good mornin." He said, "I'm not tired now."


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I have to wait til about noon so the dew is dried off. The old home place has a lot of shade and takes forever to dry off, probably still wet up there in places.
> 
> I like the HEAT!


 I know you do!


Jeff C. said:


> Jag just woke up and I said, "good mornin." He said, "I'm not tired now."


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2013)

There is a chirping egg in the incubator


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2013)

Still got 5 mo dayz off . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2013)

slip said:


> There is a chirping egg in the incubator


Here's your sign.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, just finished mine. Did you remember the onion this time?


No onion, blaaack


Hooked On Quack said:


> Still got 5 mo dayz off . . .



 Must be nice.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 30, 2013)

Off to the Waffle house, need some of that chili with jal.


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Off to the Waffle house, need some of that chili with jal.



hope you dont find a thumb in it....


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's your sign.



Pretty sure the chick wont be able to read signs upon hatching.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still got 5 mo dayz off . . .


How was da trip Where'd ya go. What'd ya see What kinda treasures did you come home wiff



mudracing101 said:


> Off to the Waffle house, need some of that chili with jal.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still got 5 mo dayz off . . .



Dannng!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2013)

slip said:


> Pretty sure the chick wont be able to read signs upon hatching.


You never know. A new born chick has to be smarter than some of the idjits we have in the Political Forum that can read.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2013)

slip said:


> Pretty sure the chick wont be able to read signs upon hatching.





Jeff C. said:


> Dannng!


I know, right.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2013)

slip said:


> There is a chirping egg in the incubator





Hooked On Quack said:


> Still got 5 mo dayz off . . .


 niiiiiice............... whut ya gonna do?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's your sign.


where???


mudracing101 said:


> Off to the Waffle house, need some of that chili with jal.


 you're riding in da back today!


slip said:


> hope you dont find a thumb in it....





mrs. hornet22 said:


> How was da trip Where'd ya go. What'd ya see What kinda treasures did you come home wiff


 yeah, what she asked...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> How was da trip Where'd ya go. What'd ya see What kinda treasures did you come home wiff





We had a really good time!!!  Look in the "Charleston" thread !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2013)

Mmmmmmmmm, Dawn made me a sausage, cheese,egg, onion and pepper omelette !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We had a really good time!!!  Look in the "Charleston" thread !!



Sounds like an AWESOME time. I love Charleston. Wish Chris did.

Did talk him into going to the Billfish tourney next year!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2013)

Reckon I've put off mowing long enough. CYL!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sounds like an AWESOME time. I love Charleston. Wish Chris did.
> 
> Did talk him into going to the Billfish tourney next year!




Dawn had a blast shopping at the higher end stores and got her several "early" birthday clothes !! Place was packed with people, buncha good lookin wimmenz too !!

I used to go to the weigh ins at PCB, lots of fun !!!




Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I've put off mowing long enough. CYL!!





I'll be joining you later on, got my bushhawg put on while we were away !!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey y'all! Chickle Fila for lunch! 


Keebs how you feelin'? 




slip said:


> There is a chirping egg in the incubator


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all! Chickle Fila for lunch!
> 
> 
> Keebs how you feelin'?





You all unpacked ???


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 30, 2013)

Rough afternoon......not for me; but my co-workers.........I had Sonic's chilie/cheese fries at lunch


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Rough afternoon......not for me; but my co-workers.........I had Sonic's chilie/cheese fries at lunch






No No:


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 30, 2013)

Wheww


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 30, 2013)

Ate too much


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all! Chickle Fila for lunch!
> 
> 
> Keebs how you feelin'?


I do believe I'm seeing some improvement today! Thanks!
How's the moving/unpacking going?


hdm03 said:


> Rough afternoon......not for me; but my co-workers.........I had Sonic's chilie/cheese fries at lunch





mudracing101 said:


> Wheww


No No: don't EVEN start!


mudracing101 said:


> Ate too much


 like........whats new?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 30, 2013)

slip said:


> hope you dont find a thumb in it....


No No:


Keebs said:


> niiiiiice............... whut ya gonna do?
> 
> where???
> 
> ...


While youre still sick, youre riding in the back.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmmm, Dawn made me a sausage, cheese,egg, onion and pepper omelette !!


Love me some omelettes



Keebs said:


> I do believe I'm seeing some improvement today! Thanks!
> How's the moving/unpacking going?
> 
> 
> ...



Glad ya feeling better.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> No No:
> While youre still sick, youre riding in the back.
> 
> Love me some omelettes
> ...


 Baby sis said she *JUST* got to feeling better Saturday herself......... she gave it to me while we were at the beach, the sneay wittle thang!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey Chief, what kinda tractor/hawg you got ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2013)

Now it's gettin HOT!

Jag comes up the hill and tells me Uncle Jimmy called, he needs us to come to his house. Well, I'm thinkin maybe something is wrong and he needs help. I rush down to the house and grab my phone, go to recent calls and don't even see where he's called. See my cuz's name so call him to see what's going on.....he just wanted to talk to me about helping him this Saturday with some poles for fence post. 

Then I see the Jag over by the compost pile and I walk over to tell him it wasn't Uncle Jimmy and I see a whole jar of maraschino cherries sittin on the ground with the top off. I asked him what he was doin with those and he said he was getting ready to put them in the compost pile. I asked him where he got them and he said, at MeMaw's old house. I asked, how did you get in. He said, with the key. I said BOYYY, you don't just go up there and get stuff to dump it in the compost pile. He said, I wouldn't trust them, Daddy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2013)

Back to cuttin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Now it's gettin HOT!
> 
> Jag comes up the hill and tells me Uncle Jimmy called, he needs us to come to his house. Well, I'm thinkin maybe something is wrong and he needs help. I rush down to the house and grab my phone, go to recent calls and don't even see where he's called. See my cuz's name so call him to see what's going on.....he just wanted to talk to me about helping him this Saturday with some poles for fence post.
> 
> Then I see the Jag over by the compost pile and I walk over to tell him it wasn't Uncle Jimmy and I see a whole jar of maraschino cherries sittin on the ground with the top off. I asked him what he was doin with those and he said he was getting ready to put them in the compost pile. I asked him where he got them and he said, at MeMaw's old house. I asked, how did you get in. He said, with the key. I said BOYYY, you don't just go up there and get stuff to dump it in the compost pile. He said, I wouldn't trust them, Daddy.




Dat buoy is sumpin else !!!! 




Jeff C. said:


> Back to cuttin.




You didn't answer my above ????


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Chief, what kinda tractor/hawg you got ???





Jeff C. said:


> Back to cuttin.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Dat buoy is sumpin else !!!!
> You didn't answer my above ????


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 30, 2013)

Had a good morning fishing. Got 14 Spanish Mackerel, 6 Reds, 2 Black Drum and 3 nice Kings.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Had a good morning fishing. Got 14 Spanish Mackerel, 6 Reds, 2 Black Drum and 3 nice Kings.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Had a good morning fishing. Got 14 Spanish Mackerel, 6 Reds, 2 Black Drum and 3 nice Kings.



how are the spanish macs for eatin? i aint ever sampled one  

evenin yall


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Had a good morning fishing. Got 14 Spanish Mackerel, 6 Reds, 2 Black Drum and 3 nice Kings.


Rock on, Charlie!!! 


blood on the ground said:


> how are the spanish macs for eatin? i aint ever sampled one
> 
> evenin yall



Spanish are best used for smoked fish dip, they can get mushy fast. Those kings however, are the best fish i know for making a fish based seafood chowder. I looked all over Panama City trying to find a market that had a Kingfish.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2013)

Kings are decent on the grill, Spanish, ehhhh . . .



2 great fighters though !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Had a good morning fishing. Got 14 Spanish Mackerel, 6 Reds, 2 Black Drum and 3 nice Kings.


Fixin to go fishin myself, in a pond , but fishin none the less


Keebs said:


>



Lets go,


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Fixin to go fishin myself, in a pond , but fishin none the less
> 
> 
> Lets go,


 I like pond fisshin!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You all unpacked ???



No


Keebs said:


> I do believe I'm seeing some improvement today! Thanks!
> How's the moving/unpacking going?
> :


Glad you're starting to feel better. 

I'm still unpacking. Just trying to figure out where to put everything. It's a slow process.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Chief, what kinda tractor/hawg you got ???




Sorry Bro, did not see it and lit out. 


Tractor----Massey Ferguson 231S 2WD

Bush hog----Kodiak 5' standard duty.   Don't know much about the brand, but it has been a good one. Of course, all I'm doing is mowing clean pasture, not getting into any heavy brush and so forth.



KyDawg said:


> Had a good morning fishing. Got 14 Spanish Mackerel, 6 Reds, 2 Black Drum and 3 nice Kings.



Way to go, Charlie!  I agree with bama and Quack on the Spanish.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 30, 2013)

Aint nuthin like suiting up and doing a little welding in a confined space...


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Aint nuthin like suiting up and doing a little welding in a confined space...



sept for unsuitin when your done.  That will sure make you purse pour ate.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2013)

pstrahin said:


> sept for unsuitin when your done.  That will sure make you purse pour ate.





Had to think about that one fer a minit. Then my Hankus translator ability kicked in


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Had to think about that one fer a minit. Then my Hankus translator ability kicked in




Hankus orta write a theo sorus.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Aint nuthin like suiting up and doing a little welding in a confined space...


Did you weld yourself in?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 30, 2013)

The Spanish were at best okay, we blackened the Reds and everybody liked them. Don't none of them hold a candle to a Speckled Perch though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> The Spanish were at best okay, we blackened the Reds and everybody liked them. Don't none of them hold a candle to a Speckled Perch though.



Cept for them speckled trout!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2013)

Night Youngins from LA


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2013)

Night T I am gonna sleep to a million oclock in the morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you weld yourself in?



No but it sure felt like it! Me no likey confined spaces!


----------



## rydert (Jul 31, 2013)

Peanut butter and jelly sandwich and a glass of milk.......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 31, 2013)

coffee.....


----------



## rydert (Jul 31, 2013)

Might as well have a cup.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 31, 2013)

Halfway to the weekend, Mernin peeps.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 31, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Halfway to the weekend, Mernin peeps.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 31, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



got a crepe myrtle ? for ya


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 31, 2013)

pstrahin said:


> sept for unsuitin when your done.  That will sure make you purse pour ate.





Jeff C. said:


> Had to think about that one fer a minit. Then my Hankus translator ability kicked in



Now this is some funny stuff here.  Yep Chief, I am like you as I had to think about that one twice myself but then I had a good laugh on the translation!!! 





pstrahin said:


> Hankus orta write a theo sorus.




I bet somewhere that Hankus must have a middle name of Roget's because he could give him a good run on that "theo sorus" thing.   


NOW, since it is HUMP DAY, it is time for all of you early risers to get humping and get those umbrellas handy cause it looks like we might be getting wet before this day is over.  And for all of you sleepy heads that are still snoring, get those tails out of bed and get your rears in gear and make it a productive day today !!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 31, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Now this is some funny stuff here.  Yep Chief, I am like you as I had to think about that one twice myself but then I had a good laugh on the translation!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rain? Heck we haven't had any of that in at least say 2 hours or so....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 31, 2013)

Hasn't started raining here but after going to the road to get the paper, I can tell it is close.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2013)

mornin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 31, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> got a crepe myrtle ? for ya


Why you got one of them for me?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2013)

Morning, Hump day.


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2013)

Good evening yall. The chirping egg hatched last night about an hour after i left for work...Looks like a Silkie\naked necked mix....Long non-fluffy feathers and no neck feathers...Hopefully its healthy and lives, ill post pics once i get my computer up an running again.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2013)

got some  to do again today!  Ya'll have a good one!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2013)

Rainy Hump day.....I thought we were gonna make it a week with no rain 

Mornin folks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Rainy Hump day.....I thought we were gonna make it a week with no rain
> 
> Mornin folks!



Mornin Jeffro, beautiful sunny morning here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Jeffro, beautiful sunny morning here.



Mornin Mudro, looks like it's on the way.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2013)

Mornin Driblers


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2013)

morning folks


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, Hump day.



Yes it is


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2013)

still cloudy here


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 31, 2013)

rydert said:


> Might as well have a cup.....



Whatchu doin' up a tree o'clock in da mornin?

Clock thread must not be updated?


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2013)

That rain is coming DOWN...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2013)

slip said:


> That rain is coming DOWN...



I hadn't been paying attention to the weather, didn't even know it was coming. Changed my plans for today, but that's a good thing seeing as how predictable they were.

Wanna venture a guess.....anyone?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> still cloudy here





Jeff C. said:


> I hadn't been paying attention to the weather, didn't even know it was coming. Changed my plans for today, but that's a good thing seeing as how predictable they were.
> 
> Wanna venture a guess.....anyone?



uhmmm, mow grass


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> uhmmm, mow grass



 You didn't give nobody else a chance.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2013)

cut grass?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 31, 2013)

Cut some grass.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> cut grass?





T.P. said:


> Cut some grass.



That's 3 so far. Wonder if anyone else knows?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey Jeffro.............................you cuttin grass today


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Jeffro.............................you cuttin grass today



No silly , its rainin there, keep up


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> That's 3 so far. Wonder if anyone else knows?


not go to brudders house??


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2013)

cut brudders grass?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Jeffro.............................you cuttin grass today



No ma'am, but I'm lookin at it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


> not go to brudders house??



Talked to him


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2013)

Lunch today is gonna be a grilled Ribeye and baked tater, yeah come on...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> No silly , its rainin there, keep up


It's kinda hard wiff this bunch


Jeff C. said:


> No ma'am, but I'm lookin at it.


So.......................... You gonna watch da grass grow today


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2013)

Morning from LA youngins.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 31, 2013)

Rainy with a chance of clouds today.  High of 71°!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's kinda hard wiff this bunch
> 
> So.......................... You gonna watch da grass grow today



Of course, but I'mon hide and watch!



KyDawg said:


> Morning from LA youngins.



Moanin, Pops in LA.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Lunch today is gonna be a grilled Ribeye and baked tater, yeah come on...


tease!


Jeff C. said:


> Talked to him





mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's kinda hard wiff this bunch
> 
> So.......................... You gonna watch da grass grow today





KyDawg said:


> Morning from LA youngins.


 Hiya Pops in LA!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2013)

raining here in the MON .


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> raining here in the MON .


 really??


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2013)

fried chicken; stewed okra/tomatoes and black-eye peas


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> raining here in the MON .



Been raining all mornin here. Looks like the bottom is fixin to fall out.....mighty dark.


----------



## CardsFan (Jul 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Been raining all mornin here. Looks like the bottom is fixin to fall out.....mighty dark.



Same here, Jeff.   The sky has been wet all morning.    

I had to get the mail while it poured.    I'd crawl in the dryer but I'm afraid I would shrink.  Now I wish I had one of those $300 Dyson fans.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2013)

CardsFan said:


> Same here, Jeff.   The sky has been wet all morning.
> 
> I had to get the mail while it poured.    I'd crawl in the dryer but I'm afraid I would shrink.  Now I wish I had one of those $300 Dyson fans.



How you doin, Lee? Coming down hard and heavy now.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2013)

Light rain here.  I will let everyone know if that changes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks


don't mention it.........


----------



## CardsFan (Jul 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> How you doin, Lee? Coming down hard and heavy now.



Doing good, Jeff.    Julie and I fished our favorite Coosa spot Saturday.   Two weeks ago I managed a 24lb blue from that spot.   Last Saturday we got up and hit the same spot early since I thought we would slay them.   But just a few small kitties, but Julie boated 10 and 8 lb flatheads, then the bite just died completely.   So we went up the same creek I took you and Brian, rolling my eyes as we go up there thinking it will be a waste of time based on the last 2 years of minimal success.    We still had 100 shad left, so I got out the chum bat and laid a spread, and managed not to hit anyone in the face this time.   Within 10 minutes we started seeing BIG fish running bait on the bank and  chowing on those shad.    I managed a 12.5lb striper, a few minutes later I watched another stripe, slightly bigger, grab my bait and head right into a tree - I couldn't stop it - and it broke off. 

Julie had a Spot around 4lbs do the same to her.   But it was a lot of fun chumming and watching the stripers go crazy.

You should see Julie drive that jet.   She is better than me now, so I just let her drive now.    Well, at least I can throw the castnet better than her, but that's about it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2013)

CardsFan said:


> Doing good, Jeff.    Julie and I fished our favorite Coosa spot Saturday.   Two weeks ago I managed a 24lb blue from that spot.   Last Saturday we got up and hit the same spot early since I thought we would slay them.   But just a few small kitties, but Julie boated 10 and 8 lb flatheads, then the bite just died completely.   So we went up the same creek I took you and Brian, rolling my eyes as we go up there thinking it will be a waste of time based on the last 2 years of minimal success.    We still had 100 shad left, so I got out the chum bat and laid a spread, and managed not to hit anyone in the face this time.   Within 10 minutes we started seeing BIG fish running bait on the bank and  chowing on those shad.    I managed a 12.5lb striper, a few minutes later I watched another stripe, slightly bigger, grab my bait and head right into a tree - I couldn't stop it - and it broke off.
> 
> Julie had a Spot around 4lbs do the same to her.   But it was a lot of fun chumming and watching the stripers go crazy.
> 
> You should see Julie drive that jet.   She is better than me now, so I just let her drive now.    Well, at least I can throw the castnet better than her, but that's about it.



Nice, I bet you were pleasantly surprised. Glad to hear you got back out there and gave it a shot.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2013)

You're welcome!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2013)

More of a steady rain here now.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm sorry!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2013)

That's okay !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's okay !!!





Did you see my follow up to your question on the tractor?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Did you see my follow up to your question on the tractor?





Yes I did, sounds like a nice combo.  What HP ???



I've been looking to upgrade to a4x4 witha FEL.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2013)

Just came a quick shower here.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm sorry!



Don't worry about it sweetie....


----------



## T.P. (Jul 31, 2013)

Strange.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yes I did, sounds like a nice combo.  What HP ???
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking to upgrade to a4x4 witha FEL.



10-4, 45hp. Wish it had the shuttle shift, should have got that option.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, 45hp. Wish it had the shuttle shift, should have got that option.






I've read some bad reviews on the SS, but it would really come in handy with a FEL.  My tractor is a '07 model with less than 150 hrs on it.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2013)

I don't gots no tractor and it's raining harder now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I don't gots no tractor and it's raining harder now.





You can borrow mine, I've got a 16' trailer and all the implements you need !!!



Light, but steady rain here.  Over and out.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, 45hp. Wish it had the shuttle shift, should have got that option.



I have a 36 horse and wish I had gotten a 45 horse. But I did get the glide shift and it works well.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I have a 36 horse and wish I had gotten a 45 horse. But I did get the glide shift and it works well.





My understanding is that the SS is not efficient when pulling a load such as harrowing . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've read some bad reviews on the SS, but it would really come in handy with a FEL.  My tractor is a '07 model with less than 150 hrs on it.



Haven't read any reviews on it yet, but even just bush hogging in tight areas it would be nice to not have to clutch and shift.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My understanding is that the SS is not efficient when pulling a load such as harrowing . . .


I've heard that about hydro but not about shuttle.  Then again I just run them like I stoled 'em.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 31, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Strange.



Yes?


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 31, 2013)

I love being at the bottom of the page


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2013)

that's good to know


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2013)

drizzle here


----------



## T.P. (Jul 31, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Yes?



Good point.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I've heard that about hydro but not about shuttle.  Then again I just run them like I stoled 'em.





Mebbe I'm


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2013)

rain at 31750! @ 3:01pm


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 31, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> that's good to know



Crap. I was happy were I was at.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2013)

Bored to deaf, still got 3 more days off with nuttin to do and nobody to play wit.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bored to deaf, still got 3 more days off with nuttin to do and nobody to play wit.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


>





Wonder if my 4 wheeler can make it across the pool and back ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder if my 4 wheeler can make it across the pool and back ???






Answer is NO !!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Answer is NO !!!



Pics?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder if my 4 wheeler can make it across the pool and back ???





Hooked On Quack said:


> Answer is NO !!!





hdm03 said:


> Pics?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2013)

Dang thing will actually float, just not with 240lbs of sexy on it . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2013)

Bout time for a Margarona


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2013)

Tried the "pan" fried steak last night, it was okay.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang thing will actually float, just not with 240lbs of sexy on it . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2013)

Time to get the ski rope out, the ditches are full again............. hope Mud's ready this time!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Whaaaaaaaaa???  I told Dawn to get her fat butt off . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaaa???  I told Dawn to get her fat butt off . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Time to get the ski rope out, the ditches are full again............. hope Mud's ready this time!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2013)

SUP.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> SUP.....



Sup, blood!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 31, 2013)

Woooooooo Whooooooo

two BIL's called  at 4.  They had gotten a wild hair and caught fresh pond bream at three and wanted to cook all 35 at the barn.   Couldn't get there fast enough.   Fried bream, fries, corn dodgers.  Thats all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Woooooooo Whooooooo
> 
> two BIL's called  at 4.  They had gotten a wild hair and caught fresh pond bream at three and wanted to cook all 35 at the barn.   Couldn't get there fast enough.   Fried bream, fries, corn dodgers.  Thats all.



Can't beat that with a stick! 

What is a corn dodger


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 31, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Woooooooo Whooooooo
> 
> two BIL's called  at 4.  They had gotten a wild hair and caught fresh pond bream at three and wanted to cook all 35 at the barn.   Couldn't get there fast enough.   Fried bream, fries, corn dodgers.  Thats all.


Without pics it never happened.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Sup, blood!



Milking the clock...just about the most uneventful werk day i have ever had! 
Im hawngry, lil women said we gots fried pork chops at home...come on!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2013)

Evening Youngins


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Youngins



Whatup brutha!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Whatup brutha!



Nothing much, just chilling in in LA right now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Nothing much, just chilling in in LA right now.



I wish it was chilly here... just had a nice mutha nature light show and now some nice steady rain.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2013)

corn dodger = hush puppy

Thirsty Thursday has arrived and I need coffee


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 1, 2013)

Gobblin, Happy Very WET Thursday morning to you and to the rest of the driveler nation.  Yep, I got a steady rain coming down and I see that this stuff goes all the way up to North Carolina and Tennessee as well as across the entire state of Georgia.  Just swam out to get my morning newspaper.    The only good news that I saw was that my name was NOT on the obituary page.  


Now I will take a couple of your fresh brewed coffee this morning.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 1, 2013)

Well...... here we are again


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 1, 2013)

Ugh! 

That is all!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2013)

Man, had to go drop the kids off at the school!  Summa is ova for them youngans!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2013)

Mornin.....bright and sunny, but soggy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2013)

Morning, got to go find some breakfast.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....bright and sunny, but soggy.



Yeah, about that. I need about a week of zero rain.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, got to go find some breakfast.


*she* musta found your biskit I left you again!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, about that. I need about a week of zero rain.


 I thought it was easier to plant stuff when da ground is wet?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> *she* musta found your biskit I left you again!
> 
> I thought it was easier to plant stuff when da ground is wet?



Nope.....just easier to stick the implement in.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> *she* musta found your biskit I left you again!
> 
> I thought it was easier to plant stuff when da ground is wet?


Try digging three hundred feet of wall footers on a slope in the mud.


----------



## slip (Aug 1, 2013)

Ello errybody ... had to stay over an hour and work in the freezer, was a toasty +1 to -10 over the hour i worked (door had been opened a few times.) Me and my hoodie totally were not ready for that.

That was nothin though, leave the door shut long enough and it'll get -40


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Try digging three hundred feet of wall footers on a slope in the mud.



Ouch!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2013)

slip said:


> Ello errybody ... had to stay over an hour and work in the freezer, was a toasty +1 to -10 over the hour i worked (door had been opened a few times.) Me and my hoodie totally were not ready for that.
> 
> That was nothin though, leave the door shut long enough and it'll get -40



Cool...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Nope.....just easier to stick the implement in.


uuuuhhhhhh................. nope, never mind.............. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Miguel Cervantes said:


> Try digging three hundred feet of wall footers on a slope in the mud.


if it weren't for the slope........... ohforgetaboutit............


slip said:


> Ello errybody ... had to stay over an hour and work in the freezer, was a toasty +1 to -10 over the hour i worked (door had been opened a few times.) Me and my hoodie totally were not ready for that.
> 
> That was nothin though, leave the door shut long enough and it'll get -40


kewl!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 1, 2013)

slip said:


> Ello errybody ... had to stay over an hour and work in the freezer, was a toasty +1 to -10 over the hour i worked (door had been opened a few times.) Me and my hoodie totally were not ready for that.
> 
> That was nothin though, leave the door shut long enough and it'll get -40




Slip, sounds like you have a really cool job!!!

I remember working at a BI-LO grocery store during the summer of 1969 and I got lucky several times by helping out in the frozen food section with a freezer like your are referring to.  It was great to have a quart of chocolate milk in the freezer and be able to drink it while working.  Of course, there were many days that I had my regular duties of unloading "super hot" trucks that were about 120-130 degrees inside.  It felt like working in an oven at times.  Unloading "bales" of sugar (60 lbs each) was the worse as they did not slide down the roller ramps very well.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 1, 2013)

Good Morning Keebs.  I am SOOOOOO glad that you are feeling better now and are able to help keep all of us straight again!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Keebs.  I am SOOOOOO glad that you are feeling better now and are able to help keep all of us straight again!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> *she* musta found your biskit I left you again!
> 
> I thought it was easier to plant stuff when da ground is wet?


Yeah, had to go to Sonic and get a Burrito


Jeff C. said:


> Nope.....just easier to stick the implement in.



Uhhh, nope aint going there


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2013)

Post 600


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2013)

Bingo!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2013)

I meant B I N G O!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, had to go to Sonic and get a Burrito
> 
> 
> Uhhh, nope aint going there





mudracing101 said:


> I meant B I N G O!!!!!!!!!!!


by the way, you gotz the RONG pic as your avatar!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Aug 1, 2013)

dear lord


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 1, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thank you



No thanks required......if you need anything else; please let me know


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> No thanks required......if you need anything else; please let me know



Thought you'd neva ask......................I'd like a quaint little house on a certain beach. Already got it picked out. Thank you!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thought you'd neva ask......................I'd like a quaint little house on a certain beach. Already got it picked out. Thank you!


 I hope it's the one with the added room on da side for visiting sista's!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I hope it's the one with the added room on da side for visiting sista's!



Yep that's the one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2013)

<----------Country fried steak and biskit.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> by the way, you gotz the RONG pic as your avatar!


Why you say that??



hdm03 said:


> dear lord


Whats wrong pal??





Keebs said:


> I hope it's the one with the added room on da side for visiting sista's!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep that's the one.



Hope its got a big room for Chris's brothers from another mother


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> <----------Country fried steak and biskit.



Sure it aint Cajun fried, or Jeffro fried


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Sure it aint Cajun fried, or Jeffro fried



All I know is it ain't chicken fried!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2013)

Chicken fried chicked biskit wif hawt sawse


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> <----------Country fried steak and biskit.





mudracing101 said:


> Why you say that??
> 
> 
> Whats wrong pal??
> ...


Got one of dem too. 


Jeff C. said:


> All I know is it ain't chicken fried!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep that's the one.





mudracing101 said:


> Why you say that??


'cause the red truck is hawter!


Jeff C. said:


> All I know is it ain't chicken fried!





blood on the ground said:


> Chicken fried chicked biskit wif hawt sawse


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2013)

the voice in my head today is Hawnet asking "where's his list" repeatedly.......did he ever show us his list  


ya had to be there, an some of yall were


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Chicken fried chicked biskit wif hawt sawse


 you the man


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got one of dem too.






Keebs said:


> 'cause the red truck is hawter!


K , i'll change it



Hankus said:


> the voice in my head today is Hawnet asking "where's his list" repeatedly.......did he ever show us his list
> 
> 
> ya had to be there, an some of yall were



Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2013)

Hankus said:


> the voice in my head today is Hawnet asking "where's his list" repeatedly.......did he ever show us his list
> 
> 
> ya had to be there, an some of yall were





mudracing101 said:


> K , i'll change it


----------



## slip (Aug 1, 2013)

Egg #2 just hatched

Missed this one too ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2013)

Hankus said:


> the voice in my head today is Hawnet asking "where's his list" repeatedly.......did he ever show us his list
> 
> 
> ya had to be there, an some of yall were



I remember him sayin he couldn't find his hole.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2013)

Gotta run some errands


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hankus said:


> the voice in my head today is Hawnet asking "where's his list" repeatedly.......did he ever show us his list
> 
> 
> ya had to be there, an some of yall were



Was I there


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I remember him sayin he couldn't find his hole.



And he didn't know which end it was on.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 1, 2013)

Morning, folks. Time to start the day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And he didn't know which end it was on.



 





T.P. said:


> Morning, folks. Time to start the day.



Mornin, T.P.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2013)

slip said:


> Egg #2 just hatched
> 
> Missed this one too ...










Jeff C. said:


> I remember him sayin he couldn't find his hole.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> And he didn't know which end it was on.


yep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





T.P. said:


> Morning, folks. Time to start the day.


uuhhh, ya think?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2013)

Cheese Burger Pie.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2013)

cheekun salad from Zaxby's.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2013)

left ova pok chop, garlic cheese mashed taters & flat beans.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> left ova pok chop, garlic cheese mashed taters & flat beans.........





You still using that seasoning ???


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You still using that seasoning ???


 Oh HECK yeah!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You still using that seasoning ???



Go on over to the Freshwater fishin. JLClark posted a video you might like.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go on over to the Freshwater fishin. JLClark posted a video you might like.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go on over to the Freshwater fishin. JLClark posted a video you might like.


 I can't believe they let that first one stay, to be honest...........


----------



## T.P. (Aug 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I can't believe they let that first one stay, to be honest...........



He's got another one by the same name in his videos and it is much better than that one. Got several hundred thousand views.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I can't believe they let that first one stay, to be honest...........





Pfffffffffffffffft.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2013)

Taco Bell, Its whats for lunch.  Off to the fishing forum


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


Thought you might like that.


Keebs said:


> I can't believe they let that first one stay, to be honest...........


The second one got me. She can't even reel in a fish Sorry, but she aint invited to go shark fishin wiff me.


T.P. said:


> He's got another one by the same name in his videos and it is much better than that one. Got several hundred thousand views.


No dought.


mudracing101 said:


> Taco Bell, Its whats for lunch.  Off to the fishing forum


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2013)

Reckon hdm03 is busy fillin out paperwork and such for my beach house. Aint seen him all day.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I can't believe they let that first one stay, to be honest...........


 Thats quality fishin right there. Now runalong


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Reckon hdm03 is busy fillin out paperwork and such for my beach house. Aint seen him all day.



He better hurry , i'm ready to go.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2013)

Reckon I'll go pick up what's left of my paycheck.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2013)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> He's got another one by the same name in his videos and it is much better than that one. Got several hundred thousand views.


_Really??? _


Hooked On Quack said:


> Pfffffffffffffffft.


Oh Puh-Lease, she's ohforgetaboutit.......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> The second one got me. She can't even reel in a fish Sorry, but she aint invited to go shark fishin wiff me.


 Me neither, heck, she .............nevermind............


mudracing101 said:


> Thats quality fishin right there. Now runalong





Hooked On Quack said:


> Reckon I'll go pick up what's left of my paycheck.


This was our "third one" so no insurance taken out, I actually can buy an extra bottle for the "lean times"!


----------



## T.P. (Aug 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> _Really??? _



Really what? You don't think so?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2013)

What's the problem up in here?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2013)

I don't agree with that.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2013)

NO Thanks


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2013)

Post 650 Yee haw


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2013)

Haaaaa


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Haaaaa


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 1, 2013)

god help us


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2013)

Well if you put it that way.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Well if you put it that way.


can't beat'em, join'em.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2013)

Ok.....


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2013)

I would rather do it my way but I will go along to keep peace.


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 1, 2013)

I didn't know rydert's brother was on the forum!

http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=44585


----------



## T.P. (Aug 1, 2013)

Yep, sho is!! He needing some help on his necklace, too!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=712390&highlight=


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2013)

I would rather be fishin.... er huntin...er grillin ....er somthin besides werkin...no what i mean vern!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm hawngray.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm hawngray.



Me too....waitin on Grandpa to get here on his way home from Fl. Supposed to go out to eat, I think.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm hawngray.





Jeff C. said:


> Me too....waitin on Grandpa to get here on his way home from Fl. Supposed to go out to eat, I think.


Wife made up some kind of cheekun n sketti casserole thingy she got off of Pinterest. It's actually pretty dang good.


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Yep, sho is!! He needing some help on his necklace, too!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=712390&highlight=



I don't know nuttin' bout turkey necklaces, I would think that 20 turkeys hangin' around his neck might make it tough to walk.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wife made up some kind of cheekun n sketti casserole thingy she got off of Pinterest. It's actually pretty dang good.


 I'm glad someone is really trying them!  

ok, gotta get dawg food then the rest of the groceries after work, looks like Mud will have to ride in the back wiff his underrella!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Me too....waitin on Grandpa to get here on his way home from Fl. Supposed to go out to eat, I think.


Did he leave without da wife?????????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Did he leave without da wife?????????





If not, he was probably tempted two, to, too .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wife made up some kind of cheekun n sketti casserole thingy she got off of Pinterest. It's actually pretty dang good.



I bet I've had it before....knowing my wife. 



Keebs said:


> Did he leave without da wife?????????



Different Grandpa.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Different Grandpa.



Hmmm.... How many grandpas you got??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Hmmm.... How many grandpas you got??



Me none.....kids 2.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2013)

Thinkin bout takin in KD as new one, so I can go on dem vacations.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Thinkin bout takin in KD as new one, so I can go on dem vacations.





He smells like Ben Gay.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He smells like Ben Gay.



Dooood! But he seems like a nice old man.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Dooood! But he seems like a nice old man.






Joker's crazy is what he is .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2013)

Wifey found one of my missing pairs of Costa's that I thought I'd lost in PCB !!!!  Whooooooooooot, my favorites too !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Joker's crazy is what he is .



He ain't right.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He smells like Ben Gay.





Jeff C. said:


> Dooood! But he seems like a nice old man.



im confused ... who's ben gay?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He ain't right.





Not EVEN a lil bit.  Not sure where he comes up with some of that stuff.  Must be snortin' da Ben Gay ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> im confused ... who's ben gay?





Pop's buoyfriend .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not EVEN a lil bit.  Not sure where he comes up with some of that stuff.  Must be snortin' da Ben Gay ???



Might be somethin up in Kaintucky in them pastures.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Might be somethin up in Kaintucky in them pastures.





Blue grass . . . 



Sorry, but I made myself LOL on that one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Blue grass . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I made myself LOL on that one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2013)

Rut roh, Pookie's here, take cover in the storm shelter.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2013)

Clouds are buildin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Clouds are buildin.






Here to, two, too .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Here to, two, too .



Grandpa won't be here til around 8:00, said he has been driving through rain all the way through S. Ga. Guess we are eating at home.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Grandpa won't be here til around 8:00, said he has been driving through rain all the way through S. Ga. Guess we are eating at home.





Whatcha got ????



Dawn brought home a coupla plates from IGA.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatcha got ????
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn brought home a coupla plates from IGA.



Stuffed bell peppers, haven't had them in a long time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2013)

Reckon I better go spend some QT wif da wife.


Tomorrow is my last day off, then I gotta bust some OT wide open.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Stuffed bell peppers, haven't had them in a long time.





Man, it's been awhile since we've had 'em.



That reminds me, think I'm gonna do some deer poppers tomorrow night, thankin 'bout adding some skrimps to them ???



Laaaaaaawd, I'd give some serious $$$$ to have some SC style shrimp and grits !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Reckon I better go spend some QT wif da wife.
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is my last day off, then I gotta bust some OT wide open.



10-fo, give her a lil pinch for me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2013)

Time to mow the grass. BBIALB.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thank you,
,,
???:


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2013)

Conversation with a coworker..
coworker, hey man how's the braves doing?
me, they are on a seven game winning streak!
coworker, dagum that means if they win tanight that'l be 8 in a row!

Cricket sound!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2013)

yo messocan I posted a beer pic fer ya sinct that mud cravin ya flung on me


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 1, 2013)

spinach salad with sauteed skrimps, toppings, and hot bacon honey dressing. 



Compliments of Applebee's.
I'd rather have skrimp and grits too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2013)

Hankus said:


> yo messocan I posted a beer pic fer ya sinct that mud cravin ya flung on me


Where at?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Time to mow the grass. BBIALB.......



 IALB.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> IALB.


ALB is over. I'm baaaaaack.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 1, 2013)

Evenin peoples


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where at?



um....in my beer picher thread


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Evenin peoples



sot down an have a drink or 12

how ya been kaintuck


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 1, 2013)

Hankus said:


> sot down an have a drink or 12
> 
> how ya been kaintuck




Been fair to middlin' I reckin....... working and sleeping about all I get into these days


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Been fair to middlin' I reckin....... working and sleeping about all I get into these days



herd dat  providing my registration dont get screwed up bad as my admission I'll be lucky to do that goo&


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2013)

Hankus said:


> um....in my beer picher thread


Fount it.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 1, 2013)

I was thinkin...... what if


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> I was thinkin...... what if


And you thought right


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And you thought right



I'll drink to that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> I'll drink to that.


I had to cut back. Now I only drink on special occasions. Like, when the sun comes up and when the sun goes down, and sometimes on special occasion in between those two events.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2013)

Any of you idjits going to the blast this weekend


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Any of you idjits going to the blast this weekend


Yep, wouldn't miss it.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I had to cut back. Now I only drink on special occasions. Like, when the sun comes up and when the sun goes down, and sometimes on special occasion in between those two events.



I am much more strict on my drinking..... I have a steadfast rule that I only drink on days that end in y.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> I am much more strict on my drinking..... I have a steadfast rule that I only drink on days that end in y.......


----------



## Hankus (Aug 1, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Any of you idjits going to the blast this weekend



not this year, too broke to pay attention


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 1, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Any of you idjits going to the blast this weekend


Mebbe.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 1, 2013)

....fixin to call it a night, starting to see blurry doubles.....the fire water is doin it's thing catch y'all later


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 2, 2013)

Ok, it is TGIF !!!

Now it is time for all of you drivelers to get out of bed and have a blast today !!!  Just give me some coffee first to help get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 2, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Ok, it is TGIF !!!
> 
> Now it is time for all of you drivelers to get out of bed and have a blast today !!!  Just give me some coffee first to help get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.



I do believe it is POETS day also!!!!

If coffee is what you need to erase the white screen that got me this morning, here it is


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2013)

Just sent Grandpa on his way.....Cool, dark, heavy dew, and a light fog.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 2, 2013)

keep droppin the hammer an grindin the gears


mornin C
 mornin giw


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2013)

Hankus said:


> keep droppin the hammer an grindin the gears
> 
> 
> mornin C
> mornin giw



Mornin, Hank.....hammer down!!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 2, 2013)

merning folks


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2013)

Mornin ya'll, today is my Friday


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2013)

Chicks 5 an 6 hatched today
And today is my friday too


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2013)

Friday here too, to, two!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 2, 2013)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


yep, Friday means squat to me


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 2, 2013)

just 3 mo hours and fo minutes.......


----------



## Hankus (Aug 2, 2013)

strangie


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hankus said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> yep, Friday means squat to me


Well it does to us , cant ya tell


hdm03 said:


> just 3 mo hours and fo minutes.......



8 for me


----------



## southwoodshunter (Aug 2, 2013)

Mornin ya'll....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2013)

southwoodshunter said:


> Mornin ya'll....


WAAANNNNNDDEEERRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Aug 2, 2013)

hey girl... how's it goin


----------



## southwoodshunter (Aug 2, 2013)

Has been a long week, had my hernia surgery Monday & Tue afternoon my fella's son was in a wreck, he was with 2 other boys, he is ok, but they had to airlift him to Macon, hope he comes home tomorrow if not today. scared the bejeebas out of us for sure...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2013)

southwoodshunter said:


> Has been a long week, had my hernia surgery Monday & Tue afternoon my fella's son was in a wreck, he was with 2 other boys, he is ok, but they had to airlift him to Macon, hope he comes home tomorrow if not today. scared the bejeebas out of us for sure...



Hello Wanda!  Dang, hope everyone has a quick recovery.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Aug 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hello Wanda!  Dang, hope everyone has a quick recovery.


Thanks Jeff.. me too, i'm doin ok, my sister came to help me, while Henry is with his son, he is a lucky young man.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2013)

Morning. What day is it?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2013)

southwoodshunter said:


> hey girl... how's it goin


 can't complain......


southwoodshunter said:


> Has been a long week, had my hernia surgery Monday & Tue afternoon my fella's son was in a wreck, he was with 2 other boys, he is ok, but they had to airlift him to Macon, hope he comes home tomorrow if not today. scared the bejeebas out of us for sure...


 daaaang!!!!  You take it easy now, ya hear?


T.P. said:


> Morning. What day is it?


 Sat. for some, Fri. for some, heck, even Mon. for others........ what day is it for you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Morning. What day is it?



One of dem days.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 2, 2013)

southwoodshunter said:


> Mornin ya'll....


Hey!



T.P. said:


> Morning. What day is it?



Somebody said it was Poet's Day and somebody else said it's International Beer Day. It's just Friday for me.


Quack, hdm03........ ya'll might want to manner up and wish Lauren a happy day. Got one for each of ya.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2013)

Morning youngins, where am I?


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Sat. for some, Fri. for some, heck, even Mon. for others........ what day is it for you?



You ever seen that movie _Groundhog Day_?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> You ever seen that movie _Groundhog Day_?


hhhhhmmmm, ya know, I don't think I have...........


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 2, 2013)

i'll be right back......


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Aug 2, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I appreciate the heads up.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> You ever seen that movie _Groundhog Day_?



Repeat.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm hawngry


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2013)

Mornin folks,  ifin yall are going to be at the blast tomorrow and you see a tall. Handsome blond feller with bus load of youngans and a women that looks like she is smugglin sleepin bags in her back pockets .....that will be me


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 2, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin folks,  ifin yall are going to be at the blast tomorrow and you see a tall. Handsome blond feller with bus load of youngans and a women that looks like she is smugglin sleepin bags in her back pockets .....that will be me



I'll be sure to keep an eye out for ya'll.......


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 2, 2013)

Has anyone seen re-dirt?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 2, 2013)

Or muddy?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 2, 2013)

Dang......would you look at that


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Repeat.



You ever seen that movie _Groundhog Day_?


----------



## rydert (Aug 2, 2013)

wow....look at me, and I weren't even't even trying..


----------



## rydert (Aug 2, 2013)

neva-mind


----------



## rydert (Aug 2, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I didn't know rydert's brother was on the forum!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=44585





T.P. said:


> Yep, sho is!! He needing some help on his necklace, too!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=712390&highlight=


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Or muddy?


Look at you, Cant nobody say you dont try hard.


rydert said:


>



Whats wrong Dirt, your brother make ya mad


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2013)

rydert said:


> neva-mind



I wont rye-dirt


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 2, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin folks,  ifin yall are going to be at the blast tomorrow and you see a tall. Handsome blond feller with bus load of youngans and a women that looks like she is smugglin sleepin bags in her back pockets .....that will be me



I'll keep an eyeout for ya'll. 
We'll be there bout 10ish


----------



## rydert (Aug 2, 2013)

no thanks, I don't smoke......got any dip?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2013)

left ova fried cheekun, flat beans, mashed garlic-cheesy taters and a small chef salad......... cleaned out the fridge day!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2013)

Back to work tomorrow night .


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 2, 2013)

Hey...what's goin on in here?


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 2, 2013)

rydert said:


> no thanks, I don't smoke......got any dip?



Whatcha dip?


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2013)

Your phone is ringing.


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Your phone is ringing.



Can you get it for me? I'm busy talking to someone.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Can you get it for me? I'm busy talking to someone.



Got it. 

Its rye-dirts brother. He wants to know if you can help him with a necklace?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> left ova fried cheekun, flat beans, mashed garlic-cheesy taters and a small chef salad......... cleaned out the fridge day!



Kwestion, what is a flat bean?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> You ever seen that movie _Groundhog Day_?



Repeat.


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 2, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Kwestion, what is a flat bean?



the kind that ain round


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> the kind that ain round


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Got it.
> 
> Its rye-dirts brother. He wants to know if you can help him with a necklace?



Tell ol' DD that I done told him bout tryin' to wear a buncha tom turkey's 'round his neck.


That boy is stubbernener that his brother Rye.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2013)

One of my adopted nephews and his HAWT galfriend is coming to give me a ride so I can get my truck out of the body shop, AGAIN.   "Only" $425 damage this time.


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> One of my adopted nephews and his HAWT galfriend is coming to give me a ride so I can get my truck out of the body shop, AGAIN.   "Only" $425 damage this time.



What did you do to it?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Kwestion, what is a flat bean?


some one else beat me to it............ but some folks call them pole beans too...........


Jeff C. said:


> Repeat.





Hornet22 said:


> the kind that ain round





Hooked On Quack said:


> One of my adopted nephews and his HAWT galfriend is coming to give me a ride so I can get my truck out of the body shop, AGAIN.   "Only" $425 damage this time.


*just*??


slip said:


> What did you do to it?


you know he's gonna blame his wife no matter what.........


----------



## Crickett (Aug 2, 2013)

Left over bacon wrapped filets, sautéed shrooms & onions & Augratin taters 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll keep an eyeout for ya'll.
> We'll be there bout 10ish



Wish I could talk the hubby into goin!


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Repeat.



You ever seen that movie _Groundhog Day_?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2013)

slip said:


> What did you do to it?




"I" didn't do anything to it, wife ran into my tractor.





Keebs said:


> some one else beat me to it............ but some folks call them pole beans too...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I say "just" because I haven't long got it out of the shop getting the dings taken out from her running into the shed two different times, last ones cost me 1k.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> some one else beat me to it............ but some folks call them pole beans too...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice pole bean right there. 


Crickett said:


> Left over bacon wrapped filets, sautéed shrooms & onions & Augratin taters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Say pretty please.


T.P. said:


> You ever seen that movie _Groundhog Day_?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2013)

Golden corral fo lunch, what i miss.


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh crap, the blast is this weekend? Looks like ill miss it again this year.....Is it back in macon yet?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 2, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Say pretty please.
> :



That don't work on him anymore!


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you know he's gonna blame his wife no matter what.........





Hooked On Quack said:


> "I" didn't do anything to it, wife ran into my tractor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "I" didn't do anything to it, wife ran into my tractor.
> I say "just" because I haven't long got it out of the shop getting the dings taken out from her running into the shed two different times, last ones cost me 1k.


~~wah,wah,wah~~  


mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's a nice pole bean right there.
> 
> Say pretty please.


 internet image, not mine............ I have never planted them, but my pa-in-law used to!


mudracing101 said:


> Golden corral fo lunch, what i miss.


Didja get to the choc. fountain?!?!?


slip said:


> Oh crap, the blast is this weekend? Looks like ill miss it again this year....._*Is it back in macon yet?*_


nope!


slip said:


>


 toldya!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2013)

slip said:


>






Tain't funny. No No: I mean seriously, how can you NOT see a big blue tractor that's been parked in the SAME place under the same shed for several years ???


----------



## rydert (Aug 2, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Whatcha dip?


Tater chips


T.P. said:


> Got it.
> 
> Its rye-dirts brother. He wants to know if you can help him with a necklace?


That's not my brother....



stringmusic said:


> Tell ol' DD that I done told him bout tryin' to wear a buncha tom turkey's 'round his neck.
> 
> 
> That boy is stubbernener that his brother Rye.



That's not my brother......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 2, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Golden corral fo lunch, what i miss.


Everything.


Hooked On Quack said:


> "I" didn't do anything to it, wife ran into my tractor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How bout don't let her drive yo truck no more.


slip said:


> Oh crap, the blast is this weekend? Looks like ill miss it again this year.....Is it back in macon yet?


Don't think it'll be back in Macon. Doin pretty good up here.
Said record numbers last year. 


Crickett said:


> That don't work on him anymore!


I know the feelin.


Gettin close to QUITTIN TIME!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 2, 2013)

QUITTIN TIME


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 2, 2013)

rydert said:


> Tater chips






What kinna 'baccer ya dip?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> QUITTIN TIME






Geeeeeeeze, why come you wimmenz holla all the time ?


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 2, 2013)

Quack, who's house is that in tha pitcher?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 2, 2013)

Gots me a little bit of a buzz.....


----------



## Crickett (Aug 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tain't funny. No No: I mean seriously, how can you NOT see a big blue tractor that's been parked in the SAME place under the same shed for several years ???



Maybe you should move the tractor!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeeeeze, why come you wimmenz holla all the time ?



MAYBE YOU SHOULD MOVE THE TRACTOR!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Quack, who's house is that in tha pitcher?





That's the back of my brothers plantation house.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 2, 2013)

I would like to welcome bi-dirt's brotha to Woody's.....it's great to have him hear, here


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Maybe you should move the tractor!
> 
> 
> 
> MAYBE YOU SHOULD MOVE THE TRACTOR!


repeated to make sure he heard you!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Maybe you should move the tractor!
> 
> 
> 
> MAYBE YOU SHOULD MOVE THE TRACTOR!






Good Lawwwwd Almighty, that's what SHE said . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's the back of my brothers plantation house.



He lives in the slave quarters?   Po lil fella


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 2, 2013)

Ya'll seen Mudhole?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh well


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 2, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Maybe you should move the tractor!
> 
> 
> 
> MAYBE YOU SHOULD MOVE THE TRACTOR!





Hooked On Quack said:


> That's the back of my brothers plantation house.


Man, sho is purdy!


hdm03 said:


> I would like to welcome bi-dirt's brotha to Woody's.....it's great to have him hear, here


That's very kind of you hdm.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> repeated to make sure he heard you!






Grrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 2, 2013)

Did ya'll see that


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Did ya'll see that






Yassir, you be da head knee grow 'round here .


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Gots me a little bit of a buzz.....



You runnin yer chain saw


----------



## rydert (Aug 2, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> What kinna 'baccer ya dip?



Copenhagen ......got some you can spare .....seeing how you done quit....


hdm03 said:


> I would like to welcome bi-dirt's brotha to Woody's.....it's great to have him hear, here



That's not my brother......


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrr.





rydert said:


> Copenhagen ......got some you can spare .....seeing how you done quit....
> 
> 
> That's not my brother......


 you sure, they said ya'll even favor...............


----------



## rydert (Aug 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you sure, they said ya'll even favor...............


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm back, just in time to go lock up, cause its almost Quittin time. I'm parched


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Did ya'll see that


I saw that


Hooked On Quack said:


> Yassir, you be da head knee grow 'round here .


I be liking that house


rydert said:


>



Dirt how come you dont invite your brother to the driveler.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2013)

I reckon erybody done left me , i'm going home too. Later ya'll.


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 2, 2013)

rydert said:


> Copenhagen ......got some you can spare .....seeing how you done quit....


I dipped grizzly, skoal and copenhagen got pricey quick at a lil over a can a day. 

I been smokin' my wifes e-lectronic cigarette to help ease the pain.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I reckon erybody done left me , i'm going home too. Later ya'll.


WAIT FOR MEEEEEeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2013)

Tacos with a heep of hot sauce.....my mouth is on fiya!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2013)

Fixin to eat sumpin......


----------



## Crickett (Aug 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> repeated to make sure he heard you!







Hooked On Quack said:


> Good Lawwwwd Almighty, that's what SHE said . . .



Smart woman! Maybe you should listen to her! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrr.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Yassir, you be da head knee grow 'round here .






Keebs said:


> WAIT FOR MEEEEEeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2013)

My truck looks GOOOOOOD !!!!  Can't stand to drive sumpin with a ding in it !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My truck looks GOOOOOOD !!!!  Can't stand to drive sumpin with a ding in it !!



im likin the pic in yer avatar dude!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> im likin the pic in yer avatar dude!



If I ever build another one that's what it's gonna look like. There's a Craftsman style home not too far away from me that has the fireplace like that on the front porch. I would imagine it's double sided.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> If I ever build another one that's what it's gonna look like. There's a Craftsman style home not too far away from me that has the fireplace like that on the front porch. I would imagine it's double sided.



yep thats country livin at it best


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> im likin the pic in yer avatar dude!


Dats da luv shak.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dats da luv shak.....



So dats the place quack goes ta sprang into action!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2013)

Night youngins, headed back north tomorrow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2013)

Mernin ya buncha lazy idjits.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin ya buncha lazy idjits.



I see the mirror in your abode is still working.  





As an eyeopener this morning I offer


----------



## slip (Aug 3, 2013)

mornin yawl


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2013)

just getting home slip?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2013)

slip said:


> mornin yawl


Listing to one side huh?


----------



## slip (Aug 3, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> just getting home slip?


Nah its my off day. No use in fighting my internal clock for one day though.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Listing to one side huh?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2013)

slip said:


> Nah its my off day. No use in fighting my internal clock for one day though.


You said "yawl" 

DUHHHH!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 3, 2013)

yep



time to drag what's left of me to work


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2013)

Mornin folks.....headin to da cuz's to help him put up a fence.

BTW, anyone heard from kracker lately?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 3, 2013)

Mornin yougins, headed north.


----------



## kracker (Aug 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks.....headin to da cuz's to help him put up a fence.
> 
> BTW, anyone heard from kracker lately?


Morning folks! I'm still around, just no internet hooked up at my house................yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2013)

kracker said:


> Morning folks! I'm still around, just no internet hooked up at my house................yet.



Ok.....I was just getting a lil worried!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Mornin yougins, headed north.



Have a safe trip, Charlie.


----------



## kracker (Aug 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok.....I was just getting a lil worried!


Thanks man. My Texas vacation got cancelled because the guy that was going with me to help with the driving backed out, I think I'll hit him in the rear with a 2x4 next time I see him. 

I did buy another rifle last week, so that made me feel a little better about missing my trip.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 3, 2013)

Morning. Looks like another wet day in sowega. Reckon i'll clean out the aquarium while girls go shopping.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2013)

I recon we going to head down to the blast...


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 3, 2013)

It's to nice out to work!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2013)

wonder who's gonna  be the first to post Blast pics?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> wonder who's gonna  be the first to post Blast pics?



I didn't have time to take any pics keebs.... the went crazy when i walked in! I shook Mrs Hornets hand and got double arm hugs from Mr Hornet and the messican ....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I didn't have time to take any pics keebs.... the went crazy when i walked in! I shook Mrs Hornets hand and got double arm hugs from Mr Hornet and the messican ....



 ya didn't even have your phone for a cell pic of all ya'll!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ya didn't even have your phone for a cell pic of all ya'll!



Wasn't any time fer that...i was more popler thannem duck dynasty fellers....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Wasn't any time fer that...i was more popler thannem duck dynasty fellers....


I don't doubt that one  bit........ but you done broke a Driveler's Cardinal rule!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2013)

Back to work tonight, at least it won't be hot out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I didn't have time to take any pics keebs.... the went crazy when i walked in! I shook Mrs Hornets hand and got double arm hugs from Mr Hornet and the messican ....


Lounge chair sittin roof climbin idjit. 

It was good to finally meet you though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back to work tonight, at least it won't be hot out.


Check out the updated FPG thread.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lounge chair sittin roof climbin idjit.
> 
> It was good to finally meet you though.



Yes sir, it was nice meeting you also....driveler nation is a good place!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Check out the updated FPG thread.





Will check my schedule when I get to work here shortly.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lounge chair sittin roof climbin idjit.
> 
> It was good to finally meet you though.



you loose your camera/phone too?!?!?  I swear, I can't send none of ya'll out anymore.........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you loose your camera/phone too?!?!?  I swear, I can't send none of ya'll out anymore.........


I met bayoubetty and lost all sense of reason.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I met bayoubetty and lost all sense of reason.



H22 said he done staked his claim. Said he was there first.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 said he done staked his claim. Said he was there first.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2013)

Had a BLAST at the BLAST! Loved meeting Bayoubetty. Met Woody himself. You can see how proud I am when I got to meet Blood in the third pic. I was tellin Mitch, Look, it's Blood. I think his cute little wife thought I was CARAZY. So Happy I got to meet my Blood! You know I love all you old friends too. I even got a PRIZE! 
Betty gots a thread up in the fishin forum of some peeps.  I didn't get a pic with my girl Tomboyboots. But so glad I got to visit with her.  A GREAT day with friends and family. Yep, my boy and his girl came with us! 

 Lovin the new dates for FPG.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Had a BLAST at the BLAST! Loved meeting Bayoubetty. Met Woody himself. You can see how proud I am when I got to meet Blood in the third pic. I was tellin Mitch, Look, it's Blood. I think his cute little wife thought I was CARAZY. So Happy I got to meet my Blood! You know I love all you old friends too. I even got a PRIZE!
> Betty gots a thread up in the fishin forum of some peeps.  I didn't get a pic with my girl Tomboyboots. But so glad I got to visit with her.  A GREAT day with friends and family. Yep, my boy and his girl came with us!
> 
> Lovin the new dates for FPG.


I got a pic wif Tomboyboots, na na na na na naaaa, and a double hug.  
It sure was good seeing everyone again. Now to prep for the FPG, set dates are up. 
Lets do this thang!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I got a pic wif Tomboyboots, na na na na na naaaa, and a double hug.
> It sure was good seeing everyone again. Now to prep for the FPG, set dates are up.
> Lets do this thang!!!


I saw that. Camera hog. 
We are in. I want the same site! 

Oh and forgot to say I got to meet GRITS knifes AKA House and hold her AMAZING carvings.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I saw that. Camera hog.
> We are in. I want the same site!
> 
> Oh and forgot to say I got to meet GRITS knifes AKA House and hold her AMAZING carvings.


Impressive weren't they? I would love to watch her work on carving them just one time.


----------



## rydert (Aug 3, 2013)

Where is the FPG update....me don't see it...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> Where is the FPG update....me don't see it...


----------



## rydert (Aug 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



I found it......had to get my glasses....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> I found it......had to get my glasses....


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2013)

Im confused ....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Im confused ....


Get off the roof.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2013)

Looks like I'm gonna miss this one.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Get off the roof.....



Im just checking for leaks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like I'm gonna miss this one.


Can you swap days with someone? or just send Ms. Dawn in your place?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like I'm gonna miss this one.



can your wife make itf


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can you swap days with someone? or just send Ms. Dawn in your place?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> can your wife make itf





Co-worker already has vacation down.


If I can't go, she can't go . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> can your wife make itf





Hooked On Quack said:


> Co-worker already has vacation down.
> 
> 
> If I can't go, she can't go . . .




Mandy sharin da luv.


----------



## rydert (Aug 3, 2013)

I actually may be able to make this one....mrs hawnet be a Hawty...but so Is Mr hawnet


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 3, 2013)

Evening youngins, you too Rye-dirt.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> I actually may be able to make this one....mrs hawnet be a Hawty...but so Is Mr hawnet






You'll pass my house on the way !!


----------



## rydert (Aug 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You'll pass my house on the way !!



I gotta drop by and meet ya...even the real Ryder T. Wants to meet ya...and he don't generally like to meet nobody.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2013)

Was workin all day. Looks like some of ya had a good time at the Blast.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Check out the updated FPG thread.


That may actually work out better for us!!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I saw that. Camera hog.
> We are in. I want the same site!


Let me know, and I will hang a tag on it!!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> can your wife make itf





Hooked On Quack said:


> Co-worker already has vacation down.
> 
> 
> If I can't go, she can't go . . .


I can take care of Dawn if you want me to!!..........No reason for her to miss this, just cause you gotta work!!!



rydert said:


> I actually may be able to make this one....mrs hawnet be a Hawty...but so Is Mr hawnet


Not like it is that far away from you!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2013)

No No:


----------



## mattech (Aug 4, 2013)

Looks like a lot of people had a good time at the blast. Could'Mr make it, but did get to go hog hunting tonight. I even modified my AR to be tacit-cool with a light, with only a few zip ties


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No No:


Whut??..........All I would have to do is tell her Mason would be there, and she would tell you to get out of the way!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2013)

mattech said:


> Looks like a lot of people had a good time at the blast. Could'Mr make it, but did get to go hog hunting tonight. I even modified my AR to be tacit-cool with a light, with only a few zip ties




Can't see it at work.  Grrrrrrr.




RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whut??..........All I would have to do is tell her Mason would be there, and she would tell you to get out of the way!!





Tru dat !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 4, 2013)

Who is this FPG that messican is talking about?  Since someone wants an update I am guessing they are ill, so I am sending my thoughts and prayers.  

Maybe some Thai tea would help





just messinwithya

good Sunday morning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Who is this FPG that messican is talking about?  Since someone wants an update I am guessing they are ill, so I am sending my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Maybe some Thai tea would help
> 
> ...




It's Chai, not Thai.........Monon....
Plus I'm out so it's OJ fer brefust this mernin.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 4, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to all of you drivelers this morning.  Sure looks like some of you really did have a Blast at the BLAST.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's Chai, not Thai.........Monon....
> Plus I'm out so it's OJ fer brefust this mernin.



So it is Monon who needs a bended knee?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So it is Monon who needs a bended knee?


No No:


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 4, 2013)

Mornin peeps, think it is gonna be a lazy Sunday


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Mornin peeps, think it is gonna be a lazy Sunday


Not even close. We got Sunday school, then church, then lunch with dad, then gotta meet the XC Coach at Fleet Feet in Athens to pick out shoes and then it's over the the UGA intramural fields for the kids to get a good training run in. Dang, I'm tired just talkin about it all and I'm not even gonna be running.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not even close. We got Sunday school, then church, then lunch with dad, then gotta meet the XC Coach at Fleet Feet in Athens to pick out shoes and then it's over the the UGA intramural fields for the kids to get a good training run in. Dang, I'm tired just talkin about it all and I'm not even gonna be running.



With all that going on......how do you have time to type to all us idjits here on Woodys?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> With all that going on......how do you have time to type to all us idjits here on Woodys?


Don't have to be at the church till 9:30,,,,,,,,,,,,,idgit......


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't have to be at the church till 9:30,,,,,,,,,,,,,idgit......



Hate I missed the BLAST.... Hope to make the fpg though!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Hate I missed the BLAST.... Hope to make the fpg though!!


Man I hope you can. Hamburg is a jewel in the rough that most folks don't know about. It's a great place to hang out for a day or two.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2013)

Mornin kids......


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Man I hope you can. Hamburg is a jewel in the rough that most folks don't know about. It's a great place to hang out for a day or two.



Yes indeed, the drive up is well worth it.....great surroundings and great people to hang out with as well. Gonna stay the whole time this year too, no game in Athens that weekend.....


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 4, 2013)

Mornin' fellas .... the boys let me sleep 'til 7:00 this morning!  Mason is still on the DL so no training for us today.  Thought I'd pop in for a cup of coffee.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 4, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Mornin' fellas .... the boys let me sleep 'til 7:00 this morning!  Mason is still on the DL so no training for us today.  Thought I'd pop in for a cup of coffee.



Mornin Tag...... How ya been?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 4, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Mornin Tag...... How ya been?



Been great!  Staying busy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 4, 2013)

Scouting the woods today my daughter really wants to kill a deer with her highpowered slingshot!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Scouting the woods today my daughter really wants to kill a deer with her highpowered slingshot!




It could happen.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 4, 2013)

Afternoon youngins, back here in the Bluegrass this morning. I need a vacation to get over a week of sand and trying to keep up with grandkids. Spending all afternoon either in the garden or shelling butterbeans and peas.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Scouting the woods today my daughter really wants to kill a deer with her highpowered slingshot!


Would that be a Boone & Crocket, a Pope & Young, a Boone & Young or a Pope & Crocket?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Would that be a Boone & Crocket, a Pope & Young, a Boone & Young or a Pope & Crocket?



I aint sure....lets just call it a trophy slick head


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Aug 4, 2013)

Evening Keebs


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2013)

werkin


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 4, 2013)

Got Allie all packed up before the storms hit. Just got back from grocery shopping and Bubbette called to say they are  in Statesboro and unloading the cars and getting the new apartment set up. 
Call week starts tomorrow.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2013)

yep


Saw ol crappiedex yestiddy, they still makin it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2013)

Hankus said:


> yep
> 
> 
> Saw ol crappiedex yestiddy, they still makin it


Wait!!! Whut?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wait!!! Whut?



#1 was present, but my haircut kept me unrecognised til I spoke  Im sure she said something important but I couldnt cipher her out.


----------



## kracker (Aug 4, 2013)

If y'all would, keep me in your thoughts and prayers. I've got a health issue with my good foot.

Thanks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2013)

Hankus said:


> #1 was present, but my haircut kept me unrecognised til I spoke  Im sure she said something important but I couldnt cipher her out.


Was she present physically or meta-physically? 



kracker said:


> If y'all would, keep me in your thoughts and prayers. I've got a health issue with my good foot.
> 
> Thanks


Yessir, you've got it.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 4, 2013)

kracker said:


> If y'all would, keep me in your thoughts and prayers. I've got a health issue with my good foot.
> 
> Thanks



You got em Mr kracker. Take care of your self my friend.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2013)

kracker said:


> If y'all would, keep me in your thoughts and prayers. I've got a health issue with my good foot.
> 
> Thanks



Done



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Was she present physically or meta-physically?
> 
> 
> Yessir, you've got it.



I really ain sure


----------



## slip (Aug 4, 2013)

kracker said:


> If y'all would, keep me in your thoughts and prayers. I've got a health issue with my good foot.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2013)

kracker said:


> If y'all would, keep me in your thoughts and prayers. I've got a health issue with my good foot.
> 
> Thanks





You got 'em Ritchie !!  Dang boy can't catch a break.




Grrrrrrrr, gotta work Tues - Sat night, get off Sunday morning and have to be back in Monday morning.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You got 'em Ritchie !!  Dang boy can't catch a break.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sounds like a fun run hoss


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 4, 2013)

Evening from the bluegrass youngins. Shelled a million peas today.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening from the bluegrass youngins. Shelled a million peas today.



You must really like peas. 

How big a cooler of skrimp and fish did you take home from the blessed waters of Bama?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You must really like peas.
> 
> How big a cooler of skrimp and fish did you take home from the blessed waters of Bama?



We brought a few pounds back Robert, but not as much as I wanted to. Time we got the truck loaded back up two of my coolers were full of other stuff. We had to park like 3/4 of a mile from our room on the last day and We ended up using coolers with wheels on them as dollys. I know poor planning on my part but did not realize how crazy that place would be on check out/check in day. I will never stay in a high level condo again. House on the ICW is what I will do.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 4, 2013)

Yes we do love some peas rh.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We brought a few pounds back Robert, but not as much as I wanted to. Time we got the truck loaded back up two of my coolers were full of other stuff. We had to park like 3/4 of a mile from our room on the last day and We ended up using coolers with wheels on them as dollys. I know poor planning on my part but did not realize how crazy that place would be on check out/check in day. I will never stay in a high level condo again. House on the ICW is what I will do.



I just never got into the condo thing. No peace( loud nusic, kids screaming, drunks, etc,,)bad traffic, broken elevators, problems parking, and a brutal hit to the wallet for the privelege.
I'd love an ICW house. You can always drive to the beach,  but quiet time sitting in a lounge chair on a pier or dock? Priceless


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We brought a few pounds back Robert, but not as much as I wanted to. Time we got the truck loaded back up two of my coolers were full of other stuff. We had to park like 3/4 of a mile from our room on the last day and We ended up using coolers with wheels on them as dollys. I know poor planning on my part but did not realize how crazy that place would be on check out/check in day. I will never stay in a high level condo again. House on the ICW is what I will do.





rhbama3 said:


> I just never got into the condo thing. No peace( loud nusic, kids screaming, drunks, etc,,)bad traffic, broken elevators, problems parking, and a brutal hit to the wallet for the privelege.
> I'd love an ICW house. You can always drive to the beach,  but quiet time sitting in a lounge chair on a pier or dock? Priceless


Both of Ya'll need to forget about PCB, and check out St. George Island!!...........Here is a link!!

http://www.collinsvacationrentals.com/

The forgotten coast!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Both of Ya'll need to forget about PCB, and check out St. George Island!!...........Here is a link!!
> 
> http://www.collinsvacationrentals.com/
> 
> The forgotten coast!!



When I was a kid and a Boy Scout we used to have Jamborees on St George. We had to take a ferry over there back then and it was pretty much uninhabited. The fishing was great. My only regret is that I did not have about $10,000 in my pocket (probably had about $1.82) back then, I could have bought half the Island. Reckon what I would be worth now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I just never got into the condo thing. No peace( loud nusic, kids screaming, drunks, etc,,)bad traffic, broken elevators, problems parking, and a brutal hit to the wallet for the privelege.
> I'd love an ICW house. You can always drive to the beach,  but quiet time sitting in a lounge chair on a pier or dock? Priceless





Never had that problem at the Princess, a very upscale condo.  They don't allow any foolishness.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> When I was a kid and a Boy Scout we used to have Jamborees on St George. We had to take a ferry over there back then and it was pretty much uninhabited. The fishing was great. My only regret is that I did not have about $10,000 in my pocket (probably had about $1.82) back then, I could have bought half the Island. Reckon what I would be worth now.


They got a really nice bridge going over there now!!


That $10,000 would prolly be a Million by now!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2013)

The Gulf has undergone drastic changes since I was a teenager back in 1960. There were no fishing seasons, no limits, most of the motels were single level court type facilities, you could get all the scallops, crabs, speckled trout and sheephead you wanted without sitting foot on a boat. People thought reds were not fit to eat and mullet were a delicacy. The canteen at PC was the most popular place for teenagers in the south and for a quater you got your suntan loition sprayed on. The bathing suit had a lot more cloth on them but the girls were still pretty, but there momma and and daddies were not far off. If you had it $3.00 it would last you all day and eating out meant taking a picnic lunch to the cement picnic tables at the state park. We brough our groceries to the beach and alway brought sunburn back. Yes the gulf has changed.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> The Gulf has undergone drastic changes since I was a teenager back in 1960. There were no fishing seasons, no limits, most of the motels were single level court type facilities, you could get all the scallops, crabs, speckled trout and sheephead you wanted without sitting foot on a boat. People thought reds were not fit to eat and mullet were a delicacy. The canteen at PC was the most popular place for teenagers in the south and for a quater you got your suntan loition sprayed on. The bathing suit had a lot more cloth on them but the girls were still pretty, but there momma and and daddies were not far off. If you had it $3.00 it would last you all day and eating out meant taking a picnic lunch to the cement picnic tables at the state park. We brough our groceries to the beach and alway brought sunburn back. Yes the gulf has changed.





But then again, what hasn't changed since the 60's ??


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> But then again, what hasn't changed since the 60's ??



Nothing Quack, just get to thinking about the yester years of my youth every once and a while. They gone to.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Nothing Quack, just get to thinking about the yester years of my youth every once and a while. They gone to.






I'm getting there too Charlie, but it sho beats the alternative !!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm getting there too Charlie, but it sho beats the alternative !!



When I retired I thought time would slow down, but somebody hit fast forward Quack.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2013)

Night youngins


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Night youngins





'Night Charlie, only 6 mo hours to go !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks like Monday has arrived


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 5, 2013)

Gobblin, for some reason I was also awake at 3:36 AM this morning and dang it, I couldn't go back to sleep either.  You must have been the culprit on keeping me awake.  

I have to get busy now as I am late in starting my work this morning.   By the way, where in the heck did that rain come from last night???  I have to dry out the bed of my truck now before I can get started.  

Catch ya'll later.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2013)

yep


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 5, 2013)

Monday.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2013)

Morning.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning.



How was Wisconsin this weekend???........I know you were there!!

http://www.travelwisconsin.com/events/fairs-festivals/national-mustard-day-43437


----------



## T.P. (Aug 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Night youngins



Night, KD.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> How was Wisconsin this weekend???........I know you were there!!
> 
> http://www.travelwisconsin.com/events/fairs-festivals/national-mustard-day-43437


that's why he wouldn't answer his phone!


T.P. said:


> Night, KD.


night Johnboy.............wait.........huh??
Hi Ya'll!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 5, 2013)

Fried running gear....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> How was Wisconsin this weekend???........I know you were there!!
> 
> http://www.travelwisconsin.com/events/fairs-festivals/national-mustard-day-43437



NO Thanks for bringing that back up, i was banned there in 92'. It wasnt pretty. Some jack leg with the security said i had plenty and i told him i hadnt even got started yet.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mernin sissta


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> that's why he wouldn't answer his phone!
> 
> night Johnboy.............wait.........huh??
> Hi Ya'll!


I was at the boggin, couldnt hear you for all them loud trucks.



blood on the ground said:


> Fried running gear....


Now i'm hungry



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Morning Mrs. Hawtnet.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


 Mernin sista!


mudracing101 said:


> _*Now i'm hungry*_


^^^never heard you say this before......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin sissta


Mornin youg un


mudracing101 said:


> I was at the boggin, couldnt hear you for all them loud trucks.
> 
> Now i'm hungry
> 
> ...


Hey, hey hey.


Keebs said:


> Mernin sista!
> 
> ^^^never heard you say this before......



Mornin sista from another mista.
GREAT WEEKEND!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin youg un
> 
> Hey, hey hey.
> 
> ...


 sounds and looks like it was............. nice knife, can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey



Hey, Hey!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey





rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Hey!


in my best Sterlo voice...........

_Hey, hey, HEY_.........


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2013)

Morning yougins


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning yougins


 Mernin Pops!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin youg un
> 
> Hey, hey hey.
> 
> ...



Aint no youngan no mo! But between me and mrs blood we got a baseball team ...

Ifin i wasn't the one payin the bill this would be funny ...the wife got a speeding ticket on the way home from the blast! I tried to tell her!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Aint no youngan no mo! But between me and mrs blood we got a baseball team ...
> 
> Ifin i wasn't the one payin the bill this would be funny ...the wife got a speeding ticket on the way home from the blast! I tried to tell her!


That's why I call shotgun. If that woulda been me, LAWD I'd NEVA hear the end of it. 

Them two chillin you had wiff you Saterdy sho is good lookin.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2013)

Anybody want any butterbeans, the wife is picking way faster than I can shell.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Anybody want any butterbeans, the wife is picking way faster than I can shell.



Sure I'll shellem at work.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Anybody want any butterbeans, the wife is picking way faster than I can shell.


me, me, me.............. I loved sittin around with my Mama, sisters and granma shelling, until my thumbs got too sliced up!


kmckinnie said:


> Sure I'll shellem at work.


I've been known to do that!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's why I call shotgun. If that woulda been me, LAWD I'd NEVA hear the end of it.
> 
> Them two chillin you had wiff you Saterdy sho is good lookin.


He only had TWO wiff him?   I betcha he locked that other'n in the basement 'till they got back!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2013)

I shoulda pulled a Slip and slept all day . . . 1/2 day off and back at it tomorrow night.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I shoulda pulled a Slip and slept all day . . . 1/2 day off and back at it tomorrow night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's why I call shotgun. If that woulda been me, LAWD I'd NEVA hear the end of it.
> 
> Them two chillin you had wiff you Saterdy sho is good lookin.



Them youngans all take after me don't they.... it sure is hard to be humble when yer perfect in every way!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Them youngans all take after me don't they.... it sure is hard to be humble when yer perfect in every way!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Them youngans all take after me don't they.... it sure is hard to be humble when yer perfect in every way!





Keebs said:


>



Yep. What she said.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Them youngans all take after me don't they.... it sure is hard to be humble when yer perfect in every way!


You got hit in the head by flying debris during one of your rooftop tornado watchin sessions didn't you?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2013)

No No:


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>





Almost quittin time ??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got hit in the head by flying debris during one of your rooftop tornado watchin sessions didn't you?





Hooked On Quack said:


> No No:





mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 No No:


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Almost quittin time ??



Yep. Just watchin the clock.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep. Just watchin the clock.


you do that & it'll stop on you!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No:



I reckon since I'm a dish washer too, I can eat popcorn ery now and again. 
Thanks Sista


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you do that & it'll stop on you!



Yep. Can't help myself. Maybe if I watch it long enough it will get skeerd and jump forward.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I reckon since I'm a dish washer too, I can eat popcorn ery now and again.
> Thanks Sista


you can do that, here, have a couple on me!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep. Can't help myself. Maybe if I watch it long enough it will get skeerd and jump forward.


 only 4 mo minutes to go now!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you can do that, here, have a couple on me!
> 
> only 4 mo minutes to go now!



TIME


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2013)

Reckon I'll go Chief hawg some grass . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep. What she said.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got hit in the head by flying debris during one of your rooftop tornado watchin sessions didn't you?



I'm confused again!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm confused again!


bless yo heart................


----------



## T.P. (Aug 5, 2013)

Today is my Saturday.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 5, 2013)

Its 4:20 right now.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Its 4:20 right now.


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Reckon I'll go Chief hawg some grass . . .





T.P. said:


> Its 4:20 right now.





hdm03 said:


>



I see a pattern here.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2013)

mattech said:


> I see a pattern here.


 really?


I'm outta here!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2013)

Howdy folks!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 5, 2013)

Can't get the pea sheller to shell the limas.   Looks like someone needs to do it manually.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Reckon I'll go Chief hawg some grass . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2013)

Just got in from work finally. 
Just for kicks, i stopped by the video game store to see if they had any new games since i've about got bored with my current games.
Did you know they don't  Playstation 2 games anymore?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2013)

I haven't seen Playstation one yet.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I haven't seen Playstation one yet.



Its in the closet next to my sega genesis. Man, those were some good game consoles! 
Bubbette will be home in an hour after spending all day in Statesboro helping Allie get situated.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 6, 2013)

If the early bird gets the worm.......then I've got a big can of worms this morning so lets go fishing.  

I am still blaming this early rising on Gobblin because he created this sleep monster yesterday morning.


Looks like this thread is finally getting ready to bite the dust so somebody better be coming up with another one really soon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2013)

Well I got over the rising before the white screen monster today and it seemed to last forever.   Sure is warmer than it has been out there this morning.  Funny how 4 or 5 degrees makes a difference.  

Well the brew is brewed and ready to be served.



.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 6, 2013)

yep


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2013)

Absolutely


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 6, 2013)

without a doubt


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 6, 2013)

Yep, I agree.  It is warmer than a hug from a girlfriend that has a pair of Double "D's".


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Yep, I agree.  It is warmer than a hug from a girlfriend that has a pair of Double "D's".


No No:


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2013)

Morning , got one last post in, for they shut her down.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2013)

Haaay!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2013)

Look Blood ,you was last post


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2013)

Mornin kids........before it is locked.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2013)

Mornin Jeffro!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2013)

morning folks


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2013)

shut er' down


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Jeffro!



Morning Mudro!! 



hdm03 said:


> morning folks



Morning hdm.

Somebody start a new one.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> shut er' down



Yep, locke er down


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2013)

fo realz


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2013)

Higher ups must still be in the bed.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2013)

iflyfish is up; but he is too busy complaining about the ladies at wally world


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2013)

Who gonna start the next one??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Who gonna start the next one??


go for it.........


----------



## T.P. (Aug 6, 2013)

Raining in Franklin Co, USA.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> go for it.........



Your turn and good morning


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Your turn and good morning


I've started WAY more than you have, by all means, have at it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I've started WAY more than you have, by all means, have at it!



Let Hdm or strang start one


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2013)

Mornin

We'z done gone over da limit.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Let Hdm or strang start one


ohforcryinoutloud!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> We'z done gone over da limit.



Morning, start a new one Mrs. Hawtnet


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> We'z done gone over da limit.


I know, we's gonna git in truble!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I know, we's gonna git in truble!



Well quit postin


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ya ever feel like they just givin ya more and more rope


----------



## T.P. (Aug 6, 2013)

Y'all gonna get in big trouble for this.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm gonna tell.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Y'all gonna get in big trouble for this.



We got a new one now


----------



## T.P. (Aug 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> We got a new one now



I'm glad cause I had just sent a pm to all the mods about y'all and yalls antics.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I'm glad cause I had just sent a pm to all the mods about y'all and yalls antics.



Tattle tale, tattel tell,...How ya spell that, oh i got it, ya snitch.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 6, 2013)

Please stop posting in hear-here-hera.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm just lookin.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm just lookin.



me to, too, two


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2013)

Gotta go maybe they'll shut this down.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Gotta go maybe they'll shut this down.



maybe they will


----------



## T.P. (Aug 6, 2013)

Maybe they changed it to 2000 post?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Maybe they changed it to 2000 post?



They probably did.


----------

